# Suche neues, hochwertiges Netzteil



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

obwohl es mein Netzteil noch tut, plane ich in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft die Anschaffung eines neuen Netzteils. Weiß jemand wie man sein Netzteil überprüfen kann? Also Spannungswerte sind alle in Ordnung, ich schätze, das Netzteil ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt (ein Corsair HX850 der ersten Generation).
Versorgt wird ein i7 3930k und derzeit eine GTX 680.
Ich peile ein Netzteil zwischen 650 und 750 Watt an. Mir ist egal wenn ich ein wenig Effizienz verliere weil es nicht optimal ausgelastet ist (oder gibt es noch andere Nachteile, bei einem zu groß dimensionierten Netzteil?).
Mein Rechner verbraucht etwa zwischen 70 und 400 Watt (Leerlauf, Last).

Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 650W oder evtl. 850W (wobei ich das 850 Watt nur deswegen gern hätte, da es von Seasonic und nicht FSP ist).
Alternativ ein Enermax Platimax 760W.

Ansonsten finde ich gerade nicht all zu viele die mir passen. Oder lohnt es sich zu warten? Immerhin sind die o.g. auch schon was älter.

Habt ihr Ideen?

bye
Spinal


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2014)

Warum peilst Du so große Netzteile an? Das P10 550W reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Die Antwort hilft mir nicht weiter, aber dennoch gegenfrage, warum nicht? Wo ist der Nachteil, außer ein minimaler Verlust der Effizienz?


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Die Antwort hilft mir nicht weiter, aber dennoch gegenfrage, warum nicht? Wo ist der Nachteil, außer ein minimaler Verlust der Effizienz?



Ein unnütz hoher Preis für brachliegende Leistung?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Es ist 
1. Teurer
2. Lauter

Edit: Schreibfehler.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Beteiligung, aber ich wollte nicht nur über die Leistung des Netzteils diskutieren, sondern über brauchbare Vorschläge für ein gutes Netzteil.

Warum ist ein leistungsschwächeres Netzteil denn leiser?
Und wieviel schlechter sind die Spannungen (mit Quelle am besten)?

Ein Netzteil hat man für mehrere Jahre, da sind mir die 20 Euro Mehrkosten ziemlich egal.

bye
Spinal


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2014)

Einen brauchbaren Vorschlag hast Du mit dem P10 ja schon selbst genannt. Ich persönlich würde es eben in der passenden Größe kaufen, da Du bei größeren Versionen keinerlei Vorteile hast.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Ein DPP10 650W ist bei 10% Last so laut wie ein DPP10 550W bei 100% Last 

https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html

Das beste, leiseste und sicherste in dieser Leistungsklasse.


----------



## Maqama (4. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ein DPP10 650W ist bei 10% Last so laut wie ein DPP10 550W bei 100% Last
> 
> https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html
> 
> Das beste, leiseste und sicherste in dieser Leistungsklasse.


 
Naja das hört sich dramatisch an, aber im Alltag merkt man es nicht.
Die DPP 10 drehen den Lüfter sowieso nicht auf.
Die Lüfterkurve ist bei den Geräten fast linear, der Lüfter wird also kaum lauter.
Das DPP 550W läuft dann bei 100% last vielleicht bei 550RPM das DPP 650W bei 650RPM.
Raushören wirst du das DPP 10 bei einem normalen PC sowieso nie, egal welches Modell.

Das ändert aber auch nichts daran, dass es in deinem Fall einfach schwachsinn wäre, ein größeres Netzteil als das DPP 550W zu kaufen.
Die Modelle über 550W machen nur Sinn, wenn du ein Multi-GPU System anstrebst.
Das 550W Modell reicht für alle Single-GPU´s aus ( auch in Zukunft ).

Du hättest also bloß Mehrkosten ( fast 70€ im Vergleich zum 850W Modell ).
Zudem halt den höheren Stromverbrauch aufgrund der geringeren Effizienz.

Wenn du schon hier im Forum fragst, dann nimm unseren Rat auch an.
Bau dir das DPP 550W ein und sei glücklich damit, was besseres kannst du dir nicht einbauen.


----------



## xHaru (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Die Antwort hilft mir nicht weiter, aber dennoch gegenfrage, warum nicht? Wo ist der Nachteil, außer ein minimaler Verlust der Effizienz?



Lass dir doch mal erklären, was dir die Leute sagen wollen. Du schmeißt viel mehr Geld als nötig raus, hast dann eine miese Effizienz und dein Netzteil ist lauter.

Nimm dir das DPP-10 mit 550W. Ich habs nur, weil Ende des Jahres ne neue Graka kommt.


----------



## Cinnayum (4. August 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Lass dir doch mal erklären, was dir die Leute sagen wollen. Du schmeißt viel mehr Geld als nötig raus, hast dann eine miese Effizienz und dein Netzteil ist lauter.



Naja das größere DPP hat dann statt 93% nur 91% Effizienz. Das würde ich nicht mies nennen. Wenn da überhaupt 1 € Mehrverbrauch im Jahr zustande kommt, wäre das viel.

Selbst die Straight Power 480 kommen auf 458W auf der 12V-Schiene max. Dauerleistung.
Mit 1 CPU + GPU bekommt man das kaum zusammen.

Der OC i7-3930K hat vllt 130W und die GTX 680 250W. Dann noch das Board mit evtl. 30W. Das wars dann aber auch schon an 12V-Großverbrauchern. Laufwerke und der meiste andere "Kleinschei.." zieht von 3,3 V.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Ich lasse mich gerne beraten , sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen  Aber neben der Frage, wie stark ein Netzteil sein soll, habe ich ja primär nach Alternativen gefragt. Gibt es keine zum BQ P10? Ist es das ultimative Netzteil? Lohnt sich warten auf eine neue Serie (evtl. mit Platinum Effizienz)? Was ist mit dem Enermax Platimax? Oder ganz andere Netzteile?

bye
Spinal


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Etwas besseres gibt es als das DPP 10 nicht. Nur höher gibt es das Antec HCP welches mit dem DPP 10 gleich auf ist.

Das Platimax wird von CWT gefertigt . Enermax hat die besten Tage hinter sich (leider). Zumindest ist der Support .


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Die Antwort hilft mir nicht weiter, aber dennoch gegenfrage, warum nicht? Wo ist der Nachteil, außer ein minimaler Verlust der Effizienz?


 
Das größere Netzteil kostet mehr Geld und ist lauter. 
Wozu also mehr Geld ausgeben wenn du null Nutzen davon hast?


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Es ist
> [...]
> *2. Die Spannungen sind nicht so gut*
> [...]


 
Gibt es dafür einen Beweis?


----------



## facehugger (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich gerne beraten , sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen  Aber neben der Frage, wie stark ein Netzteil sein soll, habe ich ja primär nach Alternativen gefragt. Gibt es keine zum BQ P10?


Klar gibt es Alternativen:


Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
nur wird hier meist zum Luxusgut DPP10 geraten Aber mit dem genannten Seasonic fährst du deutlich günstiger, dabei kaum schlechter...

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Naja. "Nur" 2 Rails statt 4 Rails und das DPP 10 ist leiser.


----------



## facehugger (4. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Naja. "Nur" 2 Rails statt 4 Rails und das DPP 10 ist leiser.


Hör doch auf, hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen Keiner wird den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Trafos aus nem laufenden Knecht heraushören. Auch du nicht... Genauso ist es mMn Unfug immer wieder dieses "es müssen unbedingt 4 Rails sein" zu bemühen. Sonst explodiert das Netzteil

Man sollte öfters mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!

Gruß


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. August 2014)

Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich sehe zwar keine 20 Euronen Unterschied zu diesem 
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
aber auch gut


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Sorry habe das "" Smiley vergessen .

Klar der Unterschied ist klein, trotzdem ist das DPP 10 das non plus Ultra. Außerdem ist das Seasonic sehr schlecht lieferbar.


----------



## facehugger (4. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sorry habe das "" Smiley vergessen .
> 
> Klar der Unterschied ist klein, trotzdem ist das DPP 10 das non plus Ultra. Außerdem ist das Seasonic sehr schlecht lieferbar.


Tja, meist ist das nonplusultra nicht nötig und zudem überteuert. Aber ja, jedem das seine... Die Verfügbarkeit beim Seasonic ist allerdings wirklich bescheiden, hoffentlich ändert sich das in Bälde!

Gruß


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. August 2014)

Die sind beide unhörbar und den Unterschied zwischen den 2 und 4 Rails wird niemand merken.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Also der Unterschied zwschen dem SeaSonic und BQ sind 25 Euro. Ich will nicht dekadent klingen, aber für eine Investition die mehrere Jahre hält ist das wurscht, wenn ich dadurch das (wenn auch nur leicht) bessere Produkt bekomme.
Aber ich weiß, dass ich meinen Rechner auch schon über 500 Watt betrieben habe, ich bin noch skeptisch ob das 650 Watt besser wäre.
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man sich den ganzen Spaß mal zusammenrechnet sollte das immernoch passen und tendenziell werden zukünftige Rechner wohl eher weniger Energie benötigen.
Also nehmen wir mal an, ich würde mir eine 290x Lightning kaufen, dazu den i7 übertakten. Käme ich dann noch mit den 550W hin?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Käme ich dann noch mit den 550W hin?


 
Natürlich.
Ich habe zwei GTX 780 Ti und mein Rechner braucht rund 600 Watt unter Max Last.
Das 550er P10 kannst du mit einer Karte nicht wirklich in Bedrängnis bringen.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Also ich werde bei Gelegenheit nochmal genau nachmessen was mein rechner so braucht. Also, irgendwie erschließt sich mir noch nicht so wirklich der nachteil bei der 650 Watt Version. Lauter? ich denke das ist ein vernachlässigbarer Bereich. schlechtere Spannungswerte? Da würde ich gerne erstmal eine Quelle zu sehen. Außerdem glaube ich das nicht, 550 und 650 Watt sind ja doch recht nah beieinander und mein Rechner lastet sicher beide brauchbar aus.
Ineffizienter? Die effizienz nimmt ab 50% wieder ab. Wenn ich im Spielbetrieb 400 Watt verbrate, liege ich damit wieder in einem ungünstigeren Effizienzbereich als bei einem stärkeren Gerät. Umgekehrt ist die Effizienz im unteren Bereich dafür nicht mehr so gut. Aber sagen wir 5% schlechtere Effizienz bei 70 Watt sind sicher noch besser als 2% schlechtere Effizienz bei 400 Watt. Also 3 Watt die mein Netzteil mehr verbrät bei 70 Watt, aber 8 Watt mehr bei 400. Naja, das ist wohl vernachlässigbar, schließlich bin ich mehr im Leerlauf. Aber insgesamt wird sich das von der Effizienz nicht viel tun.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Maqama (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich werde bei Gelegenheit nochmal genau nachmessen was mein rechner so braucht. Also, irgendwie erschließt sich mir noch nicht so wirklich der nachteil bei der 650 Watt Version. Lauter? ich denke das ist ein vernachlässigbarer Bereich. schlechtere Spannungswerte? Da würde ich gerne erstmal eine Quelle zu sehen. Außerdem glaube ich das nicht, 550 und 650 Watt sind ja doch recht nah beieinander und mein Rechner lastet sicher beide brauchbar aus.
> Ineffizienter? Die effizienz nimmt ab 50% wieder ab. Wenn ich im Spielbetrieb 400 Watt verbrate, liege ich damit wieder in einem ungünstigeren Effizienzbereich als bei einem stärkeren Gerät. Umgekehrt ist die Effizienz im unteren Bereich dafür nicht mehr so gut. Aber sagen wir 5% schlechtere Effizienz bei 70 Watt sind sicher noch besser als 2% schlechtere Effizienz bei 400 Watt. Also 3 Watt die mein Netzteil mehr verbrät bei 70 Watt, aber 8 Watt mehr bei 400. Naja, das ist wohl vernachlässigbar, schließlich bin ich mehr im Leerlauf. Aber insgesamt wird sich das von der Effizienz nicht viel tun.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 

Es sind ganz einfach unnötige Mehrkosten!
Du hast GARKEINEN Vorteil davon.
Wenn du dein geld verbrennen willst, dann tu das halt.
Wir haben dich oft genug darauf hingrewiesen, das es Unsinn ist, höher als die 550W Version zu gehen.


----------



## NuVirus (4. August 2014)

Dein jetziges NT hat vermutlich auch eine recht schlechte Effizienz von daher wird das ausreichend sein mit 550W.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Ja, habe verstanden, es ist unnötig mehr als 550 W. Aber außer dass das Netzteil mehr kostet gibt es keine Nachteile?
Ich meine, wir sind hier in einem Enthusiasten-Forum, ich denke wir haben alle schon mal Geld für Dinge "verbrannt" die nicht nötig waren einem aber Freude bereitet haben. und wir reden hier von 20€. Das ist überschaubar.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. August 2014)

Nimm doch einfach direkt das beste Netzteil was man zur Zeit für Geld kaufen kann:
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maqama (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ja, habe verstanden, es ist unnötig mehr als 550 W. Aber außer dass das Netzteil mehr kostet gibt es keine Nachteile?
> Ich meine, wir sind hier in einem Enthusiasten-Forum, ich denke wir haben alle schon mal Geld für Dinge "verbrannt" die nicht nötig waren einem aber Freude bereitet haben. und wir reden hier von 20€. Das ist überschaubar.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Das DPP 550W ist aber schon das Non-plus-ultra.

Wenn sich jetzt jemand einen i7 kauft, obwohl auch ein i5 ausreichend wäre, dann hat er für eine Mehrkosten immerhin noch mehr Leistung.
Du hast ja von den 100W mehr keinen Vorteil.

Letztlich ist es deine Entscheidung. 
Dann kannst du dir aber auch gleich die 1000W Verison fürs Ego reinhauen, hört sich auch viel besser an als 550W


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ja, habe verstanden, es ist unnötig mehr als 550 W. Aber außer dass das Netzteil mehr kostet gibt es keine Nachteile?
> Ich meine, wir sind hier in einem Enthusiasten-Forum, ich denke wir haben alle schon mal Geld für Dinge "verbrannt" die nicht nötig waren einem aber Freude bereitet haben. und wir reden hier von 20€. Das ist überschaubar.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Wie oft denn noch?
Du hast keinen einzigen Vorteil vom 650er Modell. Nur Nachteile.
Du kannst das Geld auch ins Klo kippen. Der Vorteil hier ist dass du es platschen hörst.


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

Das 650Watt ist lauter, unsicherer und teuerer...

Ich habe eine R9 290X Lighting auf 1220 Mhz Speicher 1700Mhz bei + 200mv und einen i7 4770k@4,5 mit 1,28 Volt und verbrauche unter Vollast 470 Watt an der Dose. Leistungsfakturkorrektur abgezogen also ca. 400 Watt und da reichen deine 550 Watt!


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich werde bei Gelegenheit nochmal genau nachmessen was mein rechner so braucht. Also, irgendwie erschließt sich mir noch nicht so wirklich der nachteil bei der 650 Watt Version. Lauter? ich denke das ist ein vernachlässigbarer Bereich. schlechtere Spannungswerte? Da würde ich gerne erstmal eine Quelle zu sehen. Außerdem glaube ich das nicht, 550 und 650 Watt sind ja doch recht nah beieinander und mein Rechner lastet sicher beide brauchbar aus.
> Ineffizienter? Die effizienz nimmt ab 50% wieder ab. Wenn ich im Spielbetrieb 400 Watt verbrate, liege ich damit wieder in einem ungünstigeren Effizienzbereich als bei einem stärkeren Gerät. Umgekehrt ist die Effizienz im unteren Bereich dafür nicht mehr so gut. Aber sagen wir 5% schlechtere Effizienz bei 70 Watt sind sicher noch besser als 2% schlechtere Effizienz bei 400 Watt. Also 3 Watt die mein Netzteil mehr verbrät bei 70 Watt, aber 8 Watt mehr bei 400. Naja, das ist wohl vernachlässigbar, schließlich bin ich mehr im Leerlauf. Aber insgesamt wird sich das von der Effizienz nicht viel tun.



Dann kauf Dir ein 650W+ aber warum fragst Du dann hier überhaupt?!


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2014)

Ich würde dann eher gleich das 750er nehmen denn das 650 ist ja nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Du sagst, ich hätte nur Nachteile. Aber welche sind das denn genau, außer den 20€ mehr?



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann kauf Dir ein 650W+ aber warum fragst Du dann hier überhaupt?!


 
Meine Frage war ja gar nicht, wieviel Leistung ich brauche. Die Diskussion hat sich nur, wie in jedem Netzteilthread wo jemand wie ich ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil favorisiert, ergeben. Zu meiner eigentlichen frage gab es nicht besonders viel Input. Aber ich bin ja für jede Hilfestellung und Beratung dankbar 
Ich nehme alles auf und entscheide dann.

bye
Spinal


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2014)

Ok, gut. Aber _warum_ favorisierst Du denn überhaupt ein überdimensioniertes NT? Das war schon die Frage in Post 2 und Du beantwortest Sie nicht wirklich (außer mit: "kostet nur X Euro mehr").


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Ich ging davon aus, das ein übrdimensioniertes Netzteil eher leiser ist, länger hält, mehr Reserven hat (zb. wenn man zusätzliche PhysX-Karten haben will oder doch mal SLI testet). Aber eingie Dinge sind ja schon widerlegt (zb. Lautstärke). Es fühlt sich eher wie ein rundum sorglos Paket an. Aber ich tendiere mittlerweile tatsächlich zum 550 W Netzteil, vermutlich habe ich die letzten 5 Jahre nie mehr als 500 Watt gebraucht, warum sollte sich das ändern, wo doch immer mehr wert auf Effizienz gelegt wird. zum benchen kann man den Rechner ja mal hochjagen, aber dauerhaft will ich gar nicht mehr Strom verbraten. Dennoch löcher ich euch mit Fragen, seid mir nicht böse, aber lieber einmal zuviel gefragt als am Ende doch falsch entschieden. ich hoffe nur, ich nerve euch nicht 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus, das ein übrdimensioniertes Netzteil eher leiser ist, länger hält, mehr Reserven hat (zb. wenn man zusätzliche PhysX-Karten haben will oder doch mal SLI testet). Aber eingie Dinge sind ja schon widerlegt (zb. Lautstärke). Es fühlt sich eher wie ein rundum sorglos Paket an. Aber ich tendiere mittlerweile tatsächlich zum 550 W Netzteil, vermutlich habe ich die letzten 5 Jahre nie mehr als 500 Watt gebraucht, warum sollte sich das ändern, wo doch immer mehr wert auf Effizienz gelegt wird. zum benchen kann man den Rechner ja mal hochjagen, aber dauerhaft will ich gar nicht mehr Strom verbraten. Dennoch löcher ich euch mit Fragen, seid mir nicht böse, aber lieber einmal zuviel gefragt als am Ende doch falsch entschieden. ich hoffe nur, ich nerve euch nicht


 
Deine ganzen Annahmen sind ja widerlegt.
Wie schon mehrmals geschrieben. Du hast absolut keinen Vorteil ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil zu kaufen.
Wozu also mehr Geld ausgeben als notwendig tut?


----------



## facehugger (4. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu also mehr Geld ausgeben als notwendig tut?


Diese orthografisch/grammatisch meisterliche Schreibe (die ja nebenbei auch völlig korrekt ist) hänge ich mir über mein Bett

Gruß


----------



## Pu244 (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ja, habe verstanden, es ist unnötig mehr als 550 W. Aber außer dass das Netzteil mehr kostet gibt es keine Nachteile?
> Ich meine, wir sind hier in einem Enthusiasten-Forum, ich denke wir haben alle schon mal Geld für Dinge "verbrannt" die nicht nötig waren einem aber Freude bereitet haben. und wir reden hier von 20€. Das ist überschaubar.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Die Nachteile des Überdimensionierens halten sich in engen Grenzen, man hat sogar etliche Vorteile:
1: bessere Spannungen
2: mehr reserven für die Zukunft falls man mal SLI/CF will oder AMD mit dem Centurion und der R9-290X einen Trend gesetzt hat
3: meist bleibt es kühler und leiser
4: höhere Effizienz bei modernen (Intel)Systemen

Du mußt allerdings darauf achten das sich die Bauart unterscheidet, einige Hersteller bieten ein und das selbe Netzteil ohne Unterschiede in verschiedenen Versionen an, da hat man dann nichts davon. Ferner ist nicht jedes Netzteil automatisch besser weil es mehr Watt hat (ein 750W Chinaböller ist einem guten 400W DC-DC Netzteil haushoch unterlegen).

Generell bist du hier in einem Forum gelandet in dem die "niedrige Watt Religion" praktiziert wird, Abweichler sind nicht gerne gesehen. Andere schlagen auch schon mal gerne auf den FurMark und Prime Verbrauch etwas drauf um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.



Maqama schrieb:


> Wir haben dich oft genug darauf hingrewiesen, das es Unsinn ist, höher als die 550W Version zu gehen.



Und warum hast du dann ein 650W Netzteil ?!?


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Nachteile des Überdimensionierens halten sich in engen Grenzen, man hat sogar etliche Vorteile:
> 1: bessere Spannungen
> 2: mehr reserven für die Zukunft falls man mal SLI/CF will oder AMD mit dem Centurion und der R9-290X einen Trend gesetzt hat
> 3: meist bleibt es kühler und leiser
> 4: höhere Effizienz bei modernen (Intel)Systemen


 
Hast du nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden?
Alle deine Punkte sind Blödsinn.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Ja, das ist eben auch, was ich denke, ich sehe eben einfach keinen Nachteil das leistungsstärkere Netzteil zu kaufen. Manche Leute "verrauchen" die 20 Euro Mehrkosten in einer Woche, von dem Netzteil habe ich ca. 5 Jahre was. Und wenn ich einfach nur ein besseres Bauchgefühl habe, weil ich die 650 W Version habe, dann ist mir das 20 Euro wert. Aber vielleicht ist es auch tatsächlich absoluter Unsinn.
Was mich nun verwirrt, welches Netzteil nun leiser und kühler ist, da scheiden sich offenbar die Geister. Realistisch betrachtet sehe ich da jetzt keinen so riesigen Unterschied, wahrscheinlich werden sich sowohl bei der Lautstärke, als auch bei der Temperatur nur sehr geringfügige Unterschiede einstellen, die sich prozentual schlimm anhören (zb. 5% wärmer), aber am Ende nur 1° oder 2° ausmachen.

Aber warum hat man eine höhere Effizienz bei Intel Systemen?

Ich habe jetzt nochmal Messungen gemacht:
Vollast: 480 Watt
CPU Last: 240 Watt
GPU Last: 370 Watt
Watch Dogs: 370 Watt

Da käme man natürlich mit einem 550W Netzteil hin. Aber, mit einem 650, 750, 850 fährt man auch nicht schlecht.
Also Beispiel mal ein Vergleich DPP 550 Watt gegen DPP 850 Watt.



Verbrauch | Auslastung DPP 550 | Effizienz DPP 550 | Auslastung DPP 850 | Effizienz DPP 850
480 W | 87% | 91,3% | 56% | 93%
370 W | 67% | 91,7% | 45% | 92,8%
240 W | 44% | 91,6% | 28% | 92,5%
80 W | 14% | 86% | 9% | 85%


Die Effizienz habe ich aus Diagrammen abgelesen, ist also nicht sooo genau, aber als Richtwert sollte es reichen.
Das zeigt mir folgendes: Die Effizienz ist mittlerweile immer auf einem hohen Niveau und für mich kein Grund, ein eher kleineres Netzteil zu nehmen (1% Unterschied, oder selbst wenn es 2% Unterschied im Idle wären, sind das gerade mal 1 - 2 Watt). Und das bei Geräten die 300 Watt auseinander liegen. Bei 550 W oder 650 W wäre das ganze noch näher beieinander.

Die Spannungsstabilität ist von Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich, dass ist die Frage, wie der Hersteller damit umgeht, also wo der Hersteller quasi den Arbeitspunkt festlegt. Grundsätzlich sinkt die Spannung der 12V Schienen mit höherer Last, manche Hersteller gehen hin und erhöhen die Spannung im unteren Lastbereich, damit sie bei höherer Last nicht unter 12 V fällt. Aber da bewegt man sich generell bei ca. 1 - 2 Prozent.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Wenn man ein Netzteil beim normalbetrieb (was für mich Spielebetrieb bedeutet), dann scheint eine gesunde Lösung zu sein, bei ca. 50 - 65 Prozent Auslastung zu sein. Dort sollte die Spannung egal wie sie eingestellt ist recht stabil sein, die Effizienz sollte sehr gut sein und selbst im Idle sollte die Effizienz nicht zu weit abfallen. Man hat Reserven nach oben und Nachteile konnte ich jetzt keine ausmachen.

Nach diesen Recherchen würde ich derzeit tatsächlich eher zum 650 W Netzteil greifen. Oder habe ich etwas falsch gedeutet? habe ich irgendwas übersehen oder nicht bedacht oder mangels wissen missachtet? Vielleicht warte ich aber auch noch was ab 

Edit: Achso, die Leistungsaufnahme habe ich natürlich an der Steckdose gemessen. Anekdote am Rande, mein altes System mit GTX 480 und Phenom 2 X4 verbrät unter Vollast 560 W.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pu244 (4. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alle deine Punkte sind Blödsinn.


 
Wow, du bist ja ein echtes Musterbeispiel für westliche Argumentationskultur, erst leitest du mit einer deinem Standpunkt wiedersprechenden These ein um dieser dann deine Antithese entgegenzusetzen, am Schluß verknüpfst du alles meisterhaft zu einer Synthese...

Nimm es mir nicht übel aber sowas kannst du dir echt sparen. 

Alle meine Punkte sind im übrigen gut begründet:
1: Die Spannungen werden bei steigender Last schlechter, eine Tatsache.
2: ob du es glaubst oder nicht, eine weitere Graka braucht zusätzlichen Strom, ein 400W Netzteil ist bei zwei R9-290X "gewagt" um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.
3: Netzteile werden umso heißer je mehr man sie belastet, außerdem altern dadurch ihre Kondensatoren schneller. Es gibt ein gewisses Temperaturmaximum das nicht überschritten werden kann, ein Netzteil das auf 400W maximal ausgelegt ist wird bei gleichen Qualitätsstandards wohl heißer als eines das auf 1500W ausgelegt ist (bei gleicher Last versteht sich)
4: ein Netzteil hat seine maximale Effizienz bei 50% Last, dahin sollte man die typische Stromaufnahme beim Zocken dimensionieren. Früher, zu Zeiten meines Phenom II X4 940 mit GX 260, hat man den Leerlaufverbrauch genommen von dem er auch 160-170W hatte (bei 300W beim Zocken), das Optimum für die Effizienz wären also in dem Fall etwa 350W. Heutige Intelsysteme haben einen Leerlaufverbrauch von teils unter 40W mit Graka, ein 80W Netzteil kann aber unmöglich eine größere Graka stemmen, mann kommt so immer unter die magischen 20% in denen die Effizienz meist grottig ist. Von daher ist es sinnvoll den Verbrauch beim Zocken auf den besten Punkt zu legen und das beideutet doppelte Reallast.

PS: das nächste mal wären ein paar Argumente nicht schlecht damit es nicht in einen Monolog ausartet


----------



## Pu244 (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Aber warum hat man eine höhere Effizienz bei Intel Systemen?



Weil Intelsysteme im Leerlauf extrem effizient sind, AMD hat da was CPUs angeht noch Probleme. Früher hatten Grakas einen heute undenkbaren Leerlaufverbrauch von bis zu 60W - nur für das nichtstun, auch die CPUs haben den Strom zum Fenster rausgeschmissen. Heute ist man viel besser, mit dem richtigen Netzteil kann man Haswellsysteme erstellen die nur 10W im Leerlauf brauchen, Grakas die ohne Last über 20W ziehen sind dank der EU Energierichtline auch nicht gefragt, sodas heute auch eine gestandenes Zockersystem unter 40W ohne Last verbraucht. Das große Problem ist allerdings das 80+ unter 20% nur im Titaniumstandard (den meines Wissens im ATX Format nur ein 1500W Netzteil hat) mißt, deshalb herrscht da noch relativer Wildwuchs und Ineffizienz. Da man garnichtmehr über die 20% Auslastung im Leerlauf kommt sollte man die optimale Effizienz besser auf den Punkt der größten Alltagslast setzen und das ist eben das bei einem Zocker das Zocken.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wow, du bist ja ein echtes Musterbeispiel für westliche Argumentationskultur


 


Pu244 schrieb:


> Generell bist du hier in einem Forum gelandet in dem die "niedrige Watt Religion" praktiziert wird, Abweichler sind nicht gerne gesehen.


 
Warum suchst du dir denn nicht ein arabisches/russisches Forum?
Dort wird es dir bestimmt besser gefallen.......


----------



## Pu244 (4. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum suchst du dir denn nicht ein arabisches/russisches Forum?
> Dort wird es dir bestimmt besser gefallen.......


 
Was Netzteile betrifft könntest du durchaus recht haben, wenn du mal deine Klischees außen vor läßt wirst du erkennen das man dort durchaus über diverse Themen diskutieren kann es sollte nur eben nicht der Regierungsstil des Presidenten/Königs usw. sein. Das Problem ist ich kann weder Russisch noch Arabisch, ein Forum indem nicht jeder der anderer Meinung ist (ich finde es kindisch das manch einer Netzteile mit niedriger Leistung zur Religion erhoben hat) als Häretiker angefeindet wird tut es auch.


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

Wollt ihr es alle nicht schnallen? Netzteile kauft man alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zu groß!

Ich sage es nochmal!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

Der Thread hier gerät außer Kontrolle. Lasst uns bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Pu244 (4. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wollt ihr es alle nicht schnallen? Netzteile kauft man alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zu groß!
> 
> Ich sage es nochmal!


 
Und warum hast du dann bitteschön ein 1000W Singlerailnetzteil ?!?

Ich komme mir irgendwie vor wie bei dem einen italienischen Priester der erst eine Schwulenorgie besucht hat und wenige Tage später übelst gegen Homosexuelle gehetzt hat, irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen.

Wer Angst vor zuviel Leistung hat soll eben ein anständiges Multirailnetzteil nehmen und gut ist es.



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Der Thread hier gerät außer Kontrolle. Lasst uns bitte beim Thema bleiben.



Gute Idee, das Thema war unter anderem überdimensionieren oder nicht, ich habe da schon einige Argumente für die Pro Seite genannt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Weil eX das Netzteil zum Benche  benutzt außerden ist die Platform deutlich besser als die von einem DPP 10.


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

> Und warum hast du dann bitteschön ein 1000W Singlerailnetzteil ?!?



Weil ich im Gegensatz zu dir Ahnung von diesen Geräten habe und das Teil sämtliche auf dem Markt erhältlichen NTs abgesehen vom Antec High Current Platinum zerstört... für das ich momentan keine Kohle habe^^

Außerdem sitzt momentan in meinem Rechner ein HX 450 da ich das EVGA nur zum Benchen benutze...


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

Leute, bitte lasst uns eine gesunde Forenkultur wahren.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Weil Intelsysteme im Leerlauf extrem effizient sind, AMD hat da was CPUs angeht noch Probleme. Früher hatten Grakas einen heute undenkbaren Leerlaufverbrauch von bis zu 60W - nur für das nichtstun, auch die CPUs haben den Strom zum Fenster rausgeschmissen. Heute ist man viel besser, mit dem richtigen Netzteil kann man Haswellsysteme erstellen die nur 10W im Leerlauf brauchen, Grakas die ohne Last über 20W ziehen sind dank der EU Energierichtline auch nicht gefragt, sodas heute auch eine gestandenes Zockersystem unter 40W ohne Last verbraucht. Das große Problem ist allerdings das 80+ unter 20% nur im Titaniumstandard (den meines Wissens im ATX Format nur ein 1500W Netzteil hat) mißt, deshalb herrscht da noch relativer Wildwuchs und Ineffizienz. Da man garnichtmehr über die 20% Auslastung im Leerlauf kommt sollte man die optimale Effizienz besser auf den Punkt der größten Alltagslast setzen und das ist eben das bei einem Zocker das Zocken.


 
Aber genau dann ist ein stark dimensioniertes Netzteil Käse, je effizienter das System im Leerlauf, desto niedriger sollte man das Netzteil wählen. Auf der anderen Seite haben wir halt heute eine deutlich höhere Bandbreite an Lastzuständen als früher. Das kann zwischen 40W idle und 500W spielen liegen. Da muss man halt schauen was man nimmt. Auf der anderen Seite macht der Effizienzverlust bei so niedrigen Verbräuchen auch nicht mehr viel aus. Und die beQuiet Netzteile aus der Tabelle oben haben bei 20% noch über 85% Effizienz, was voll in Ordnung ist. Allerdings geht es darunter tatsächlich steil bergab.
Edit: Aber ich bin ja auch der Meinung, beim Spielebetrieb sollte die Auslastung bei ca. 60% liegen. Dann hat man Luft nach oben und liegt in allen Bereichen nahe am Optimum 

Wo ich nicht ganz zustimmen kann ist die Abwärme. Zwar klingt das zunächst logisch, dass höher dimensionierte Netzteile weniger warm werden bei geringer Last, aber das täuscht vermutlich. Denn die Effizienz sagt ja im Prinzip nichts anderes aus, als dass die eingehende elektrische Energie zu XX Prozent auch in elektrische Energie am Ausgang umgewandelt wird. Der Rest wird in Wärme umgewandelt. Da spielt die Leistungsreserve überhaupt keine Rolle sondern nur die Effizienz. Und wenn ein Netzteil zu groß dimensioniert ist, wird es nicht im optimalen Wirkungsgrad betrieben und wird somit wärmer.  Aber wie ich oben festgestellt habe, bewegt man sich da bei Leistungen zwischen 550 und 850 Watt im deutlich einstelligen Prozentbereich.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Wollt ihr es alle nicht schnallen? Netzteile kauft man alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zu groß!
> 
> Ich sage es nochmal!



Was zu beweisen wäre. Sorry, ich glaube ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst, aber ich denke, selbst mit einem 700 W SingleRail Netzteil sollte man bei vernünftigen Schutzschaltungen auf der sicheren Seite sein. Bei 550 - 850W Multirail Netzteilen mit 4 Rails in der Klasse über die wir hier reden sollte das mal überhaupt kein Problem sein. oder welche Sicherheitsbedenken hast du?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. August 2014)

Ich würde dir raten wenn dann direkt ein 750/850 Watt Netzteil zu nehmen weil dann könntest du im Fall der Fälle auch noch SLI/Crossfire betreiben. 650 Watt sind nichts ganzes und nicht halbes.
Entweder 550 oder direkt 750/850 Watt.


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

> Was zu beweisen wäre. Sorry, ich glaube ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst, aber ich denke, selbst mit einem 700 W SingleRail Netzteil sollte man bei vernünftigen Schutzschaltungen auf der sicheren Seite sein. Bei 550 - 850W Multirail Netzteilen mit 4 Rails in der Klasse über die wir hier reden sollte das mal überhaupt kein Problem sein. oder welche Sicherheitsbedenken hast du?



Ist doch völlig Lachs, mir geht's hier um die OPP die verdammt träge ist und erst bei 180% + greift.


----------



## Pu244 (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Aber genau dann ist ein stark dimensioniertes Netzteil Käse, je effizienter das System im Leerlauf, desto niedriger sollte man das Netzteil wählen.



Prinzipiell ja, vorallem da sich der Rechner meist in dem Lastbereich aufhält, allerdings bedeuten 20% bei denen die untere Effizienz üblicherweise gemessen wird selbst dei einem 300W Netzteil schon 60W, darunter herrsch wie gesagt Chaos, hier kann ein 80+ Silber Netzteil schonmal ein 80+ Platinnetzteil versenken. Nur Titanium hat mit 10% noch einem Meßbereich für niedrigste Last - allerdings sind es beim einzigen ATX Netzteil schon 150W. Alle 80+ Standards müßten dringend reformiert werden.



Spinal schrieb:


> Wo ich nicht ganz zustimmen kann ist die Abwärme. Zwar klingt das zunächst logisch, dass höher dimensionierte Netzteile weniger warm werden bei geringer Last, aber das täuscht vermutlich. Denn die Effizienz sagt ja im Prinzip nichts anderes aus, als dass die eingehende elektrische Energie zu XX Prozent auch in elektrische Energie am Ausgang umgewandelt wird. Der Rest wird in Wärme umgewandelt. Da spielt die Leistungsreserve überhaupt keine Rolle sondern nur die Effizienz. Und wenn ein Netzteil zu groß dimensioniert ist, wird es nicht im optimalen Wirkungsgrad betrieben und wird somit wärmer.  Aber wie ich oben festgestellt habe, bewegt man sich da bei Leistungen zwischen 550 und 850 Watt im deutlich einstelligen Prozentbereich.



Bei höher dimensionierten Netzteilen muß man die Wärme (meist) über eine wesentlich größere Fläche ableiten, außerdem sind demeist mehr/größere Gleichrichter, MOSFETs oder Kondensatoren verbaut die zusammen mit den höheren Strömen besser zurecht kommen.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Weil ich im Gegensatz zu dir Ahnung von diesen Geräten habe


 
Naja,
die generelle Aussage das alle Netzteile mit mehr Leistung gefährlich sind läßt nicht unbedingt auf Kompetenz schließen. Bei Singlerailnetzteilen hätte ich es noch verstanden (auch wenn ich die Phoble für überzogen halte), aber bei Multirail...



eXquisite schrieb:


> Außerdem sitzt momentan in meinem Rechner ein HX 450 da ich das EVGA nur zum Benchen benutze...



Dann schreib das auch so in deine Signatur.


----------



## Maqama (4. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Und warum hast du dann ein 650W Netzteil ?!?


 
Habe ich Neu und originalverpackt für 99€ auf Ebay bekommen.
Hätte ich es so gekauft, wäre es auch die 550W Variante geworden.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig Lachs, mir geht's hier um die OPP die verdammt träge ist und erst bei 180% + greift.


 
OPP schützt doch nur das Netzteil, damit das nicht "durchbrennt" wenn die angeschlossenen Komponenten zuviel Leistung fordern. Ich vermute, du meinst die OCP, welche das Netzteil abschaltet, wenn von einer Schiene zuviel Strom gesaugt wird. Und da gebe ich dir recht dass man dies zumindest beachten sollte, aber die Frage ist wirklich, wie Sicherheitsrelevant ist das bei den Fehlerfällen die auftreten können?
In meinen Augen sind das 3 Fälle:
Fall 1 Kurzschluss. Da sollte(!) jedes Netzteil abschalten.
Fall 2 Eine Komponente hat einen defekt (zb. Spannungwandler) und zieht unheimlich viel Strom (nahe Kurzschluss). OCP greift und Netzteil schaltet ab.
Fall 3 Eine Komponente hat einen defekt (zb. Spannungwandler) und zieht nicht ganz so unheimlich viel Strom (nicht nahe Kurzschluss). OCP greift nicht, da das Netzteil noch immer innerhalb der Spezifikation arbeitet und schaltet nicht ab.

und um diesen letzten Fall geht es ja im Prinzip bei der ganzen SingleRail usw. Diskussion. Nur wäre es halt mal interessant, ab wann es denn wirklich gefährlich wird. Der Strom wird ziemlich schnell soweit steigen, das eigentlich jedes vernünftige Netzteil abschalten sollte. Ausnahmen gibt es aber, und die sind ausschließlich SingleRail mit riesen Leistung. Und dann fangen Kabel/Komponenten an zu brennen. Aber ab wann wird es wirklich gefährlich? Wann brennen denn die Kabel durch? ich fände mal schön wenn PCGH dazu einen größeren test mit mehreren Netzteilen macht um eine grobe Richtlinie zu finden. Ansonsten bleibe ich erstmal bei der Meinung, dass in den Bereichen, über die wir hier reden (Hochwertige Netzteile mit 4 Rails bis 850 Watt) keine Gefahr zu erwarten ist.

bye
Spinal


----------



## eXquisite (4. August 2014)

Nein, ich meine nicht die OCP und das was du über die OPP schreibst ist übrigens Bullshit 

Aber wenn du sowieso alles besser weißt obwohl ich mich seit fast 2 Jahren mit Netzteilen beschäftige...


----------



## Pu244 (4. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> und um diesen letzten Fall geht es ja im Prinzip bei der ganzen SingleRail usw. Diskussion. Nur wäre es halt mal interessant, ab wann es denn wirklich gefährlich wird. Der Strom wird ziemlich schnell soweit steigen, das eigentlich jedes vernünftige Netzteil abschalten sollte. Ausnahmen gibt es aber, und die sind ausschließlich SingleRail mit riesen Leistung. Und dann fangen Kabel/Komponenten an zu brennen. Aber ab wann wird es wirklich gefährlich? Wann brennen denn die Kabel durch? ich fände mal schön wenn PCGH dazu einen größeren test mit mehreren Netzteilen macht um eine grobe Richtlinie zu finden. Ansonsten bleibe ich erstmal bei der Meinung, dass in den Bereichen, über die wir hier reden (Hochwertige Netzteile mit 4 Rails bis 850 Watt) keine Gefahr zu erwarten ist.


 
Wirklich gefährlich wird es generell nur wenn du den PC unbewacht betreibst, am besten Nachts wenn du schläfst, dann hat ein Brand die maximale Chance dich mit einer Rachgasvergiftung zu töten (ist einem Mitbewohner beinahe passiert, wenn auch eine Lampe und kein PC schuld war).

Die Gefahr ist allerdings eher gering, zumal auch schwache und multirail Netzteile einen großteil der Gefahr in sich bergen. Die große Schwachstelle von Singlerailnetzteile sind kleine, dünne Kabel. Wenn es bei einem PCIe secker oder der CPU Versorgung zu einem Kurzschluss kommt fließt soviel Strom das auch die größten Singlerailnetzteile abschalten, findet er jedoch in einer dünnen Ader statt kann es durchaus sein das der Strom unterhalb der Auslöseschwelle liegt, welche teilweise größer als 100A ist, besonders Adapter sind problematisch. Da wir bei Adaptern sind: ein DAU kann auch versuchen zei Spuergrakas mit Adaptern an einem Molexstrang in Betrieb zu nehemen. Last but not least gibt es noch den Schleichenden Kurzschluss bei dem sein Multirailnetzteil wesentlich schneller anspricht. Ich persönlich halte wenig von dieser Phobie, wer davor Angst hat müßte konsequenterweise alle Elektrogeräte vor dem schlafen gehen ausstecken, das würde übrigens wirklich was bringen.



eXquisite schrieb:


> ... obwohl ich mich seit fast 2 Jahren mit Netzteilen beschäftige...



Hui,
ich beschäftige mich seit knapp 12 Jahren (damals zwangsweise) mit Netzteilen, mag sein das aus diesen vor 80+igen Zeiten meine Neigung herrührt Netzteile ordentlich überzudimensionieren.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nochmal Messungen gemacht:
> Vollast: 480 Watt
> CPU Last: 240 Watt
> GPU Last: 370 Watt
> ...



Ja hast du. Du hast die Primärleistung des Netzteils gemessen. An Sekundärleistung wurde dem Netzteil entsprechend der Effizienz anteilsmäßig weniger abgefordert.
Gehen wir von deinem Volllastszenario und einer Effizienz von circa 90% aus, musste das Netzteil 432 Watt leisten.
Ausgehend von einem P10 550 Watt hättest du also eine Reserve von 120 Watt und würdest bei rund 78% Netzteilauslastung liegen. Wohlgemerkt bei künstlicher Last.

Im Computerbase Test konnte das P10 550 Watt bei 50% Auslastung 91% Effizienz erreichen, bis 100% Auslastung sinkt die Effizienz auf desaströse 90% ab. 
Insofern macht es aus effizienztechnischen Gründen wenig Sinn ein Netzteil so zu dimensionieren, dass es zwangsläufig bis maximal 50% seiner Leistungsfähigkeit belastet wird.
Ich beziehe mich in diesem Fall speziell auf das P10, da es im Thread um diese Netzteil geht.

Ob die Spannungsregulation eines Netzteils gut oder schlecht ist, hängt dabei nicht von der maximalen Leistungsfähigkeit eines Netzteils ab sondern von der verwendeten Technik und aus diesem Grund kann nicht pauschalisiert werden.

Außerdem trennen die Idle-Verbräuche von Intel  und AMD Systemen keine Welten: http://www.computerbase.de/2014-05/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-nachfolger-1230-test/5/
Die APUs unterbieten im Idle sogar teilweise Intel Systeme: http://www.computerbase.de/2014-07/amd-a10-7800-kaveri-im-test/3/

Bzgl Lautstärke zitiere ich einmal Computerbase:



> *Stärkere Netzteile sind bei gleicher Last leiser*
> Dass Netzteile mit höherer Nennleistung bei gleicher abgerufener absoluter Leistung, also beispielsweise 400 Watt, leiser wären, wird häufig in Foren und gelegentlich auch von Herstellern behauptet.
> 
> Netzteile mit höherer Nennleistung können bei gleicher Last in Watt leiser sein, wenn eine andere Plattform verwendet wird oder die Kühlkörper größer sind. Reine lastgeregelte Lüftersteuerungen können ebenfalls dafür sorgen, dass der Lüfter des schwächeren Modells stärker aufdreht. Theoretisch gibt es aber keinen zwingenden Grund, dass stärkere Netzteile grundsätzlich leiser sein sollten. Die Tests von ComputerBase zeigen ebenfalls, dass dies auch in der Praxis eher selten gilt.
> ...


http://www.computerbase.de/2014-07/11-marketing-tricks-bei-netzteilen/2/


----------



## Spinal (5. August 2014)

@eXquisite

Also dann schreib doch einfach was du genau meinst, du schreibst nur, das du voll viel Ahnung hast, aber teilen willst du diese offenbar nicht?



eXquisite schrieb:


> Das 650Watt ist lauter, unsicherer und teuerer...



Was genau ist daran unsicherer?



eXquisite schrieb:


> Wollt ihr es alle nicht schnallen? Netzteile kauft man alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zu groß!
> 
> Ich sage es nochmal!



Was macht sie denn so gefährlich (Bitte anhand des hier viel diskutierten BeQuiet DPP 850 Watt erläutern). 



eXquisite schrieb:


> Weil ich im Gegensatz zu dir Ahnung von diesen Geräten habe ...





eXquisite schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig Lachs, mir geht's hier um die OPP die verdammt träge ist und erst bei 180% + greift.


 


eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht die OCP und das was du über die OPP schreibst ist übrigens Bullshit
> 
> Aber wenn du sowieso alles besser weißt obwohl ich mich seit fast 2 Jahren mit Netzteilen beschäftige...



Ich behaupte nicht das ich es besser weiß, das bist du. Was genau ist denn das gefährliche an der OPP und was macht sie?
laut BeQuiet macht sie folgendes:


> Wie die OCP ist auch die OPP ein Teil der im Netzteil eingesetzten Schutzschaltungen. Hinter OPP versteckt sich der Begriff Over Power Protection – oder auch Überlastschutz. Wird ein Netzteil mit einer höheren Leistung als erlaubt betrieben, so schützt die OPP das Netzteil vor einem technischen Defekt.



Daraus schließe ich, das sie primär dafür ist, das Netzteil zu schützen, falls zu viele Verbraucher, bzw. zu leistungshungrige Verbraucher angeschlossen sind.

Danke im Vorraus,
Spinal


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

Stimmt schon OPP ist primär dafür da, das Netzteil zu schützen und muss nur bei Netzteilen ohne OCP dessen Funktionen übernehmen.

Die 850 Watt Variante des P10 basiert auf einer Plattform von Seasonic. Dabei sind Rail 3 und 4 jeweils mit mindestens 45 Ampere belastbar, was das Netzteil letztlich unsicherer macht als die kleineren P10.


----------



## eXquisite (5. August 2014)

> Die 850 Watt Variante des P10 basiert auf einer Plattform von Seasonic. Dabei sind Rail 3 und 4 jeweils mit mindestens 45 Ampere belastbar, was das Netzteil letztlich unsicherer macht als die kleineren P10.



 Seasonic hat das Ding genauso wie beim G-PCGH verkackt, du kannst da locker 60A draus ziehen...



> ich beschäftige mich seit knapp 12 Jahren (damals zwangsweise) mit Netzteilen, mag sein das aus diesen vor 80+igen Zeiten meine Neigung herrührt Netzteile ordentlich überzudimensionieren.



Dann ist es aber peinlich nicht zu wissen das sich die Effizienz auf die Leistungsfakturkorrektur und damit auf die Ausgangsleistung auswirkt, wenn 550 Watt auf einem Dark Power Pro draufsteht sind diese im Rechner verwendbar.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Seasonic hat das Ding genauso wie beim G-PCGH verkackt, du kannst da locker 60A draus ziehen...



Deswegen schrieb ich:


Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Dabei sind Rail 3 und 4 jeweils mit *mindestens* 45 Ampere belastbar, was das Netzteil letztlich unsicherer macht als die kleineren P10.


 

BTW: Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit beim 550 Watt Modell liegt unter 500 U/min und die vom 850 Watt Modell liegt bei 670 U/min


----------



## eXquisite (5. August 2014)

>


----------



## Spinal (5. August 2014)

Ja, "unsicherer" kann ich verstehen, aber unsicher? Sind 45 Ampere wirklich unsicher? Fackelt da sofort die Bude ab wenn ein Spannungswandler einen kurzen verursacht? Wenn die Schutzschaltung vernünftig funktioniert, dann sollte das Netzteil doch deutlich vor einem Kabelbrand (oder einer brennenden Komponente) abschalten. 

Edit: 60A. Wäre mal interessant zu sehen was passiert  Ich muss das mal ins offene ohr thread schreiben. Bei dem 650 Watt Netzteil gegenüber der 550 Watt ist die Belastbarkeit der Schienen gleich, da sollte also nichts unsicherer sein, oder?

bye
Spinal


----------



## eXquisite (5. August 2014)

> 45 Ampere wirklich unsicher? Fackelt da sofort die Bude ab wenn ein Spannungswandler einen kurzen verursacht? Wenn die Schutzschaltung vernünftig funktioniert, dann sollte das Netzteil doch deutlich vor einem Kabelbrand (oder einer brennenden Komponente) abschalten.



Nein, 45 sind nicht unsicher wenn es da abschalten würde... beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 850W Review - 58,5A und es läuft 

Ist bei den kleineren FSPs (Hust 550 Watt) nicht so, aber bei den großen kann man das ja einfach als "Reserve" vermarkte, was solls denn auch...


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

Das 650 Watt Modell hat ebenfalls eine höhere Lüftergeschwindigkeit mit knapp über 600 U/min. Ich frage mich so langsam woher dieses Gerücht der leiseren und größeren Netzteile stammt.

@eXquisite: Die 58,5 Ampere sind beim Jonnyguru Test aber combined Last. Das liegt nicht nur an einer Rail an. Oder wolltest du das damit auch garnicht sagen?


----------



## Maqama (5. August 2014)

@ TE:

Kauf Dir was du für richtig hälst.
Ohne CF/SLI macht aber alles über 650W keinen Sinn.
Kauf dir halt das 650W Modell wenns dich glücklich macht.


----------



## eXquisite (5. August 2014)

> @eXquisite: Die 58,5 Ampere sind beim Jonnyguru Test aber combined Last. Das liegt nicht nur an einer Rail an. Oder wolltest du das damit auch garnicht sagen?



Musst mal in deren Testmethoden schauen, ich finde die gerade nicht auf dem Handy, abgesehen von den Crossloads wird nur ein Schiene belastet.

Siehst du sehr Gut am Chromaaufbau - "nur" 2 Lastmodule, daher belasten die nur eine Schiene, da die zweite bei nicht Crossloads für -5 Volt gebraucht wird.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

Ist keine Chroma sondern eine SunMoon.  Chroma ist teurer.
12V2 benutzt er wenn es sich nicht um SingleRail Netzteile handelt. -5 Volt gibt es bei aktuellen Netzteilen eigentlich nicht mehr.



> There's a display for the 12V rail, 5V, 12V2 if I'm testing                 a                 dual rail power supply or -5V if I'm testing a single rail power                 supply


----------



## eXquisite (5. August 2014)

> Ist keine Chroma sondern eine SunMoon.  Chroma ist teurer.



Jaja, ich setze mich momentan mit der Enermax Chroma auseinander, vielleicht kommt da ja was auf der Gamescom zustande.



> There's a display for the 12V rail, 5V, 12V2 if I'm testing a dual rail power supply or -5V if I'm testing a single rail power supply



Benutzt er aber nur bei den Crossloads, schick mir mal bitte kurz die Seite, damit ich die auf meinem Handy habe.


----------



## Shadow Complex (5. August 2014)

Hab schon gehört dass Enermax da ein wenig aktiv werden möchte.

JonnyGURU.com Testing Methodology


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Alle meine Punkte sind im übrigen gut begründet:
> 1: Die Spannungen werden bei steigender Last schlechter, eine Tatsache.



Solange alles innerhalb der Spezifikationen bleibt -- und das ist bei den Geräten der Fall um die es hier geht -- ist das Wumpe.



Pu244 schrieb:


> 2: ob du es glaubst oder nicht, eine weitere Graka braucht zusätzlichen Strom, ein 400W Netzteil ist bei zwei R9-290X "gewagt" um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.



Es geht aber hier nicht um eine weitere Grafikkarte sondern nur um eine Grafikkarte -- die vorherigen Posts auch mal lesen hilft da ungemein.



Pu244 schrieb:


> 3: Netzteile werden umso heißer je mehr man sie belastet, außerdem altern dadurch ihre Kondensatoren schneller. Es gibt ein gewisses Temperaturmaximum das nicht überschritten werden kann, ein Netzteil das auf 400W maximal ausgelegt ist wird bei gleichen Qualitätsstandards wohl heißer als eines das auf 1500W ausgelegt ist (bei gleicher Last versteht sich)



Wir reden hier nicht von 400 Watt vs. 1500 Watt sondern von dem 550er P10 und dem 650er P10. 
Bleibe also bei den Fakten und denke dir nicht irgendwelche Szenarien aus die nicht zutreffen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> 4: ein Netzteil hat seine maximale Effizienz bei 50% Last, dahin sollte man die typische Stromaufnahme beim Zocken dimensionieren.



Heutige Netzteile bewegen sich bei 20-90% Auslastung in einem relativ gleichen Effizienzbereich der sich nur um wenige Prozent unterscheidet.
Es ist also Wumpe ob das Netzteil bei 40 oder 70% Last läuft. Die Effizienz ist annähernd gleich.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Früher, zu Zeiten meines Phenom II X4 940 mit GX 260, hat man den Leerlaufverbrauch genommen von dem er auch 160-170W hatte (bei 300W beim Zocken), das Optimum für die Effizienz wären also in dem Fall etwa 350W.



Dass die Systeme früher so hohe Leerlaufverbrauche hatte lag daran dass die Hardware kaum Stromsparsysteme hatte.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Heutige Intelsysteme haben einen Leerlaufverbrauch von teils unter 40W mit Graka, ein 80W Netzteil kann aber unmöglich eine größere Graka stemmen, mann kommt so immer unter die magischen 20% in denen die Effizienz meist grottig ist. Von daher ist es sinnvoll den Verbrauch beim Zocken auf den besten Punkt zu legen und das beideutet doppelte Reallast.



Ein System mit einer Grafikkarte wird in der Regel heute so um 300-350 Watt unter Last ziehen.
Ein 450-500 Watt Netzteil ist hier perfekt dimensioniert da es im Idle um die 10% Last hat und dadurch die Effizienz nicht extrem ins Bodenlose sinkt. Was bei einem 700 Watt Netzteil aber der Fall wäre.



Pu244 schrieb:


> PS: das nächste mal wären ein paar Argumente nicht schlecht damit es nicht in einen Monolog ausartet



Das nächste Mal solltest du dir mal etwas Wissen zulegen bevor du über Netzteile redest. Denn du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Hui,
> ich beschäftige mich seit knapp 12 Jahren (damals zwangsweise) mit Netzteilen, mag sein das aus diesen vor 80+igen Zeiten meine Neigung herrührt Netzteile ordentlich überzudimensionieren.


 
Und in den 12 Jahren hast du absolut nichts gelernt? 
Echt traurig.


----------



## poiu (8. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wollt ihr es alle nicht schnallen? Netzteile kauft man alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zu groß!
> 
> Ich sage es nochmal!




Blödsinn, sicherheits gründe hey wat  explodieren die oder was 



eXquisite schrieb:


> Weil ich im Gegensatz zu dir Ahnung von diesen Geräten habe



Alta hau nicht so auf die Kacke nur weil du drei Reviews gelesen hast, hast du nicht gleich Ahnung von der Materie.

begründe das mit Argumenten nicht mit Sprüche klopfen.


----------



## Gobbel (8. August 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> Blödsinn, sicherheits gründe hey wat  explodieren die oder was



Aber  sicher In der Elektrotechnik ist ja bekannt, das alles was mehr als 1000 Watt oder mehr als 50 A hat dazu neigt bei Berührung zu Explodieren!

Ich meine, wieso haben wir denn so viele Unfälle auf den Strassen! Weil in jedem Auto heute eine hochexplosive Bombe mit 70A steckt!
Man sieht ja zum Beispiel in Cobra 11 immer wie die Autos sofort abfackeln, sobald sie nur irgendwo an stoßen.

Man kann heute jeden nur noch warnen seinen PC einzuschalten. Von der Bundesregierung soll demnächst auch ein neuer Erlass erscheinen, der Netzteile klar als Gefahrengut deklariert und der Verkauf sowie der Anschluss von Netzteilen über 500 Watt soll nur nur noch durch qualifiziertes Personal erlaubt sein. 

..... 

Ich empfehle dem Suchenden sich besser woanders nach Hilfe umzusehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja, vorallem da sich der Rechner meist in dem Lastbereich aufhält, allerdings bedeuten 20% bei denen die untere Effizienz üblicherweise gemessen wird selbst dei einem 300W Netzteil schon 60W, darunter herrsch wie gesagt Chaos, hier kann ein 80+ Silber Netzteil schonmal ein 80+ Platinnetzteil versenken. Nur Titanium hat mit 10% noch einem Meßbereich für niedrigste Last - allerdings sind es beim einzigen ATX Netzteil schon 150W. Alle 80+ Standards müßten dringend reformiert werden.
> 
> Bei höher dimensionierten Netzteilen muß man die Wärme (meist) über eine wesentlich größere Fläche ableiten, außerdem sind demeist mehr/größere Gleichrichter, MOSFETs oder Kondensatoren verbaut die zusammen mit den höheren Strömen besser zurecht kommen.



Wenn man bei den Unklarheiten des TEs bleibt (P10 550/650), ist das 650er bei 50Watt Last wohl dem 550er deutlich unterlegen, unter Last wird es sich keinen Prozent unterscheiden (~300-350Watt). Es sind 59 zu 50 Prozent Auslastung und der Effizienz-Sprung von 50 auf 80 ist sehr klein. 

Ist das auch bei dem konkreten Beispiel der Fall? 
Ich kenne nur die Gegenbeispiele Antec TPC 450/550 und LcGold 9450/550.
Das E9 450 und 500 wird BeQuiet wohl auch sinnigerweise nur durch den Sticker und vielleicht noch OCP/OPP unterscheiden, eine Quelle bezogen auf den Fall des TEs solltest du noch bringen.

Auf deine anderen Behauptungen sind andere User ja schon umfangreich eingegangen.
Ich möchte dich auch drauf hinweisen, dass du bereits in 2 anderen Threads mit deinen Ideen nicht überzeugen konntest, beziehungsweise Argumente in die ähnliche Richtung widerlegt wurden.


----------



## Gobbel (8. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein, 45 sind nicht unsicher wenn es da abschalten würde... beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 850W Review - 58,5A und es läuft



Natürlich läuft es, gerade insbesondere das DPP! 
Denn das Netzteil hat einen Umschalter single/multi und wenn dort mit einer Last getestet wurde, ist wohl zu erwarten das auf single geschaltet wurde. Damit ist die OCP deaktivert. Ansonsten müsste man zum Messen der Effizienz 4 Lasten haben und diese auch unterschiedlich belasten.

Kann es sein das ihr von den Produkten echt überhaupt keinen Blassen habt und hier nur einfach sinnlos irgendwas aus langeweile postet?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. August 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ihr von den Produkten echt überhaupt keinen Blassen habt und hier nur einfach sinnlos irgendwas aus langeweile postet?





Gobbel schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dem Suchenden sich besser woanders nach Hilfe umzusehen.


 
Warum bist du dann nochmal hier?

Um uns zu erleuchten und um die Leute vor uns zu warnen oder was


----------



## eXquisite (8. August 2014)

> Aber sicher In der Elektrotechnik ist ja bekannt, das alles was mehr als 1000 Watt oder mehr als 50 A hat dazu neigt bei Berührung zu Explodieren!
> 
> Ich meine, wieso haben wir denn so viele Unfälle auf den Strassen! Weil in jedem Auto heute eine hochexplosive Bombe mit 70A steckt!
> Man sieht ja zum Beispiel in Cobra 11 immer wie die Autos sofort abfackeln, sobald sie nur irgendwo an stoßen.



Natürlich, ist doch alles dafür gebaut das es in die Luft fliegt, was macht es denn sonst? Und am besten noch die ganze Hardware mit reißen 

Ich finde es nur unnötig, weil man für gleiches Geld bessere Geräte bekommt, also warum auf was verzichten?



> Natürlich läuft es, gerade insbesondere das DPP!
> Denn das Netzteil hat einen Umschalter single/multi und wenn dort mit einer Last getestet wurde, ist wohl zu erwarten das auf single geschaltet wurde. Damit ist die OCP deaktivert. Ansonsten müsste man zum Messen der Effizienz 4 Lasten haben und diese auch unterschiedlich belasten.
> 
> Kann es sein das ihr von den Produkten echt überhaupt keinen Blassen habt und hier nur einfach sinnlos irgendwas aus langeweile postet?



Hier geht es nicht um das FSP Aurum Xilencer sondern um das Seasonic Gerät, das ist dir schon bewusst oder? 
Du kannst nicht einfach Singel/Multi schalten... es wird lediglich die 12V OCP deaktiviert aber wenn du sowieso alles besser weißt...

Letzteres ist auch falsch, weil die SunMoon von Jonnyguru nur 2 Lastmodule hat und letzteres für -12 Volt dient bei den nicht Crossloads.
Außerdem testen die in Standartkonfiguration und da wird soweit ich weiß kein OC Button umgelegt.



> Alta hau nicht so auf die Kacke nur weil du drei Reviews gelesen hast, hast du nicht gleich Ahnung von der Materie.
> 
> begründe das mit Argumenten nicht mit Sprüche klopfen.



Vielleicht hatte ich noch nicht so viele Netzteile wie du hier, dennoch mehr als genug um dort Aussagen zu treffen, wenn du aber nur deine Artikel auf Hartware schreibst, dann hatte ich ähnlich viel Grütze hier. 
Ich habe vielleicht auch nicht die Ahnung wie du, dennoch bastel ich viel Hobbymäßig rum und habe da schon einiges an Erfahrungen gesammelt bzw. machen müssen.


----------



## Gobbel (9. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur unnötig, weil man für gleiches Geld bessere Geräte bekommt, also warum auf was verzichten?



Multi-Rail ist definitiv nicht "besser", man kann sagen das es  "anders" ist, aber besser ist es sicherlich nicht!
Und ganz sicher kann man nicht sagen, das ein Multi-Rail NT besser als ein Single-Rail ist. Es gibt unter den Multi-Rail genauso viel Schrott wie unter den Single-Rail.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um das FSP Aurum Xilencer sondern um das Seasonic Gerät, das ist dir schon bewusst oder?
> Du kannst nicht einfach Singel/Multi schalten... es wird lediglich die 12V OCP deaktiviert aber wenn du sowieso alles besser weißt...


 
Du hattest doch oben darüber gemostert, das das DPP mehr Ampere durchlässt als es eigentlich sollte?

>Du kannst nicht einfach Singel/Multi schalten... es wird lediglich die 12V OCP deaktiviert aber wenn du sowieso alles besser weißt...

Genau das habe ich oben geschrieben -> "Damit ist die OCP deaktiviert." ! 



> Letzteres ist auch falsch, weil die SunMoon von Jonnyguru nur 2 Lastmodule hat und letzteres für -12 Volt dient bei den nicht Crossloads.
> Außerdem testen die in Standartkonfiguration und da wird soweit ich weiß kein OC Button umgelegt.



Selbst die kleinste Sunmoon 268 von 1999 hat 6 einzelne interne Lasten, 3 Starke, 3 kleine. Die kann aber nur 590 Watt. Dann müsste er ein externes Zusatzmodul haben um 850 Watt zu testen.

Sobald er weniger als 4 12V Lasten hat (das DPP hat 4 Rails), schaltet er die Rails ja zusammen und kann damit nicht mehr jede Rail einzeln mit den korrekten Lasten testen. Damit kann er also auch nicht die 80 Plus Regularien erfüllen und überhaupt nicht testen ob so ein Netzteil Gold/Platin was auch immer ist. -> Ganzer Test völlig belanglos...


----------



## eXquisite (9. August 2014)

> Selbst die kleinste Sunmoon 268 von 1999 hat 6 einzelne interne Lasten, 3 Starke, 3 kleine. Die kann aber nur 590 Watt. Dann müsste er ein externes Zusatzmodul haben um 850 Watt zu testen.



Und genau die wird dort verwendet samt einem Zusatzmodul "PF1211"

Die PF1211 gibt übrigens auch den Leistungsfaktor aus.

Es ist richtig, das die SunMoon 6 Lasten generieren kann, diese fallen aber bei nicht Crossloads unter die Rubrik 12 Volt, 5 Volt, -5 Volt, -12 Volt und 3,3 Volt sowie 5 Volt SB. Daher kann er mit dieser nicht Mehrschienig testen. 
Bei Crossloads hingegen verzichtet er auf die -5 Volt und setzt eine zweite 12 Volt Schiene ein, nur aber bei den Crossloads.

Dennoch aktiviert er nicht den OC Mode.



> Genau das habe ich oben geschrieben -> "Damit ist die OCP deaktiviert." !



Upps, überlesen, dachte schon du glaubst das die Schienen irgendwie kurz zusammengelötet und wieder getrennt werden 



> Damit kann er also auch nicht die 80 Plus Regularien erfüllen und überhaupt nicht testen ob so ein Netzteil Gold/Platin was auch immer ist. -> Ganzer Test völlig belanglos...



Natürlich, zum einen hat er die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur und zum anderen laufen sowieso alle Schienen zum selben Haupt-Trafo. Es fallen ja lediglich die OCPs anders aus.



> Multi-Rail ist definitiv nicht "besser", man kann sagen das es "anders" ist, aber besser ist es sicherlich nicht!
> Und ganz sicher kann man nicht sagen, das ein Multi-Rail NT besser als ein Single-Rail ist. Es gibt unter den Multi-Rail genauso viel Schrott wie unter den Single-Rail.



Es gibt sowieso viel zu viel Schrott... Wenn man aber zwei gleich klassierte Netzteile hat, ist ein Multirail Gerät für normale Hardware unter normalen Bedingungen sicherer.

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (9. August 2014)

> Es gibt sowieso viel zu viel Schrott... Wenn man aber zwei gleich klassierte Netzteile hat, ist ein Multirail Gerät für normale Hardware unter normalen Bedingungen sicherer.


Sicherer ja, aber eben nicht immer besser. Im Bereich bis 500 Watt bin ich sogar mittlerweile ein Fan von Single-Rail, das hat mir zuletzt das L8 350W gezeigt das bei ungleichen Komponenten (dicke Graka, sparsame CPU) schnell abschaltete.


----------



## eXquisite (9. August 2014)

> Im Bereich bis 500 Watt bin ich sogar mittlerweile ein Fan von Single-Rail, das hat mir zuletzt das L8 350W gezeigt das bei ungleichen Komponenten (dicke Graka, sparsame CPU) schnell abschaltete.



Ich empfehle ja auch zu gerne das Superflower HX 450, einfach wegen der Top Regulation und 5 Jahren Garantie, da kann man über die doch recht potenten CapXons hinweg sehen.

Dennoch wäre z.B. ein BQ E9 sicherer, auch wenn die Festplatten sowieso schon bei 10A drauf gehen und von beiden keine große Gefahr ausgeht.


----------



## Gobbel (9. August 2014)

> Natürlich, zum einen hat er die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur und zum anderen laufen sowieso alle Schienen zum selben Haupt-Trafo. Es fallen ja lediglich die OCPs anders aus.



Für das korrekte testen nach 80 Plus Standard muss jede einzelne Schiene mit einer vordefinierten Last getestet werden, ja nach Leistung der Schiene. Hat er also 4 12 V Rails, kommt dazu noch die 5, 3,3, die -12 und die 5v SB. Er braucht also sogar 8 Lasten!

Insbesondere wenn die Scheinen ungleich belastet werden müssen wie beim DPP, sind also zwingen 4 12 V Lasten vorgeschrieben.

Wenn er die nicht hat, kann er keine 80 Plus Beurteilung machen.

Naja aber egal hat nichts mehr mit dem Thema hier zu tun. Die Sunmoon hat eh eine Fehlertolleranz  von etwa 1%. Allein das ist Ausschluss für eine Messung nach 80 Plus Standard.


----------



## eXquisite (9. August 2014)

> Für das korrekte testen nach 80 Plus Standard muss jede einzelne Schiene mit einer vordefinierten Last getestet werden, ja nach Leistung der Schiene. Hat er also 4 12 V Rails, kommt dazu noch die 5, 3,3, die -12 und die 5v SB. Er braucht also sogar 8 Lasten!



Ah, wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Warum ist ein leistungsschwächeres Netzteil denn leiser?


Na, weil man einen langsamer ddrehenden Lüfter verwenden kann und Lüfter nicht endlos runterregeln.

Aber gib dir mal 5 min Zeit, über folgende Situation nachzudenken:

2 Netzteile, ein 550W und ein 750W werden mit 400W belastet. Beide haben eine Effizienz von 85%. Beide verwenden das gleiche Layout, mit den gleichen Kühlern.
Wie soll da das 750W Netzteil leiser sein?!


----------



## facehugger (9. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie soll da das 750W Netzteil leiser sein?!


Viele denken ja, das größere Netzteil hat mehr Reserven und wird deswegen nicht so stark belastet wie der schwächere Trafo. Es muss sich nicht so "anstrengen" wie das kleinere. Also sollte/müsste es leiser sein

Nach dem Motto: das 100PS Auto schafft den Berg ja auch fixer/müheloser wie die 50PS-Schleuder...

Gruß


----------



## Spinal (9. August 2014)

Super, es kommt wieder Schwung in den Thread. Mit vielen nützlichen Informationen, auch wenn diese mit dem Thema nur am Rande zu tun haben. Aber das beeinflusst natürlich schon eine Kaufentscheidung. Ich werde vermutlich noch was abwarten und meine Aufrüstpläne mit berücksichtigen. Ich hoffe ja immernoch, das BQ neue Netzteile rausbringt, die aktuelle Serie ist ja auch schon was älter. Aber das soll niemand abhalten hier weiter zu posten 
Nebenbei habe ich bei den weit auseinandergehenden Meinungen mal etwas in den offenes Ohr Thread gepostet (Seite 293), vielleicht will sich dem ja jemand anschließen 



facehugger schrieb:


> Viele denken ja, das größere Netzteil hat mehr Reserven und wird deswegen nicht so stark belastet wie der schwächere Trafo. Es muss sich nicht so "anstrengen" wie das kleinere. Also sollte/müsste es leiser sein
> 
> Nach dem Motto: das 100PS Auto schafft den Berg ja auch fixer/müheloser wie die 50PS-Schleuder...
> 
> Gruß


 
Genau das ist auch meine Vermutung bzw. die Ansicht die man häufig liest. Über die Lüfter habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. Aber klar, ein schnell drehender Lüfter für ein dickes Netzteil kann nicht unendlich weit runtergeregelt werden. Auf der anderen Seite wird das wohl in vielen Fällen nur bei absoluten "silent pcs" heraushörbar sein.
Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein größer dimensioniertes Netzteil auch mehr Kühlfläche bietet und somit die gleiche Wärme besser abführen kann, ohne die Lüfter Drehzahl zu erhöhen. Das könnte dann bei höherer Belastung mehr Ruhe bedeuten, oder?

bye
Spinal


----------



## tsd560ti (9. August 2014)

Tut es aber oft nicht. 
So was ist meist eher bei einer anderen Plattform (P10 750 - 850; S7 450 - E9 450) der Fall.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein größer dimensioniertes Netzteil auch mehr Kühlfläche bietet


Du sollst es dir nicht vorstellen, du sollst nachschauen. Google (oder besser RealhardtechX) hilft dabei. Und auch diverse Tests wie z.B. von Techpowerup.



Spinal schrieb:


> und somit die gleiche Wärme besser abführen kann, ohne die Lüfter Drehzahl zu erhöhen. Das könnte dann bei höherer Belastung mehr Ruhe bedeuten, oder?


Könnte, wenn mans machen würde.
Macht man aber nicht...

Schau dir dazu auch mal einige Reviews von Netzteilen der gleichen Plattform an. z.B. ist ein Dark Power Pro P7 von 450W bis 1200W mit den gleichen Kühlern bestückt...


----------



## Gobbel (9. August 2014)

> 2 Netzteile, ein 550W und ein 750W werden mit 400W belastet. Beide haben eine Effizienz von 85%. Beide verwenden das gleiche Layout, mit den gleichen Kühlern.
> Wie soll da das 750W Netzteil leiser sein?!



Das würde aber nur für Gleichheit sprechen, wenn auch beide die gleiche Lüftersteuerung nach Temperatur nutzen und komplett gleiche Komponenten einsetzen und gleiche Abwärme generieren. Ob das wirklich immer der Fall ist?

Wenn der Lüfter anders geregelt ist zum Beispiel kann man das schon vergessen, dann wird das 750er eher leiser sein.

Und rein aus Marketing-Sicht wäre es sogar schlau das zu "erzwingen", also das 550er absichtlich höher drehen zu lassen, damit die Leute zu dem teureren 750er NT greifen


----------



## eXquisite (9. August 2014)

> Das würde aber nur für Gleichheit sprechen, wenn auch beide die gleiche Lüftersteuerung nach Temperatur nutzen und komplett gleiche Komponenten einsetzen und gleiche Abwärme generieren. Ob das wirklich immer der Fall ist?



Nein, das spricht aufgrund der Variable Effizienz nicht für Gleichheit, darauf wollte Stefan wohl hinaus.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter anders geregelt ist zum Beispiel kann man das schon vergessen, dann wird das 750er eher leiser sein.


 
Wieso?
Das 750er Modell dreht ja schon im Idle schneller als das 550er Modell.
Wie kann dann das 750er leiser sein?


----------



## Pu244 (9. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2 Netzteile, ein 550W und ein 750W werden mit 400W belastet. Beide haben eine Effizienz von 85%. Beide verwenden das gleiche Layout, mit den gleichen Kühlern.
> Wie soll da das 750W Netzteil leiser sein?!


 
Tja, du hast die Frage absichtlich falsch gestellt, richtig lautet sie "2 Netzteile, ein 550W und ein 750W werden mit 400W belastet. Beide haben eine Effizienz von 85%. Beide verwenden NICHT das gleiche Layout, mit unterschiedlichen Kühlern."

Dann erst wird die Frage so richtig interessant.

Bei den semi passiven hat man z.B. einen größeren Bereich in dem die Lüfter nicht arbeiten und mit PWM sollte man sehr weit runtergehen können was die Drehzahl betrifft.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn man bei den Unklarheiten des TEs bleibt (P10 550/650), ist das 650er bei 50Watt Last wohl dem 550er deutlich unterlegen, unter Last wird es sich keinen Prozent unterscheiden (~300-350Watt). Es sind 59 zu 50 Prozent Auslastung und der Effizienz-Sprung von 50 auf 80 ist sehr klein.



Das die unterschiede recht klein sind ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Netzteile bei 50% Last am effizientestem arbeiten und somit die Aussage überdimensionieren wäre ineffizient einfach nicht stimmt. Das Gegenteil ist richtig, jedenfalls solange man es in sinvollen Grenzen betreibt.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Auf deine anderen Behauptungen sind andere User ja schon umfangreich eingegangen.
> Ich möchte dich auch drauf hinweisen, dass du bereits in 2 anderen Threads mit deinen Ideen nicht überzeugen konntest, beziehungsweise Argumente in die ähnliche Richtung widerlegt wurden.



Das mit dem widerlegen stimmt einfach nicht, zwar hat Stefan mich auf einiges hingewiesen (z.B. das einige Hersteller bei ihren Serien das gleiche Design verwenden) aber im großenund ganzen wurde rein garnichts widerlegt. Am Ende wurde es sogar noch persönlich was in der westlichen Argumentationskultur als mein Sieg gewertet wird.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das die unterschiede recht klein sind ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Netzteile bei 50% Last am effizientestem arbeiten und somit die Aussage überdimensionieren wäre ineffizient einfach nicht stimmt. Das Gegenteil ist richtig, jedenfalls solange man es in sinvollen Grenzen betreibt.



Sinnvolle Grenzen heißt für dich, das Netzteil doppelt so groß zu kaufen und dann zugunsten der Effizienz den PC die ganze Zeit auslasten und nicht in den Idlezustand zu kommen.
Ein sehr guter Tipp, kann sich 24/7 lohnen, für Server, aber ein solches Anwendungsprofil für Einwände in eine Desktop-PC Beratung als Grundlage zu nehmen, ist wohl eher unangebracht.

Edit: Stefan hat die Frage übrigens Themenbezogen gestellt, solltest du dringend mal erlernen, weil es sonst auch als Spam gelten kann.


----------



## Pu244 (10. August 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Sinnvolle Grenzen heißt für dich, das Netzteil doppelt so groß zu kaufen und dann zugunsten der Effizienz den PC die ganze Zeit auslasten und nicht in den Idlezustand zu kommen.
> Ein sehr guter Tipp, kann sich 24/7 lohnen, für Server, aber ein solches Anwendungsprofil für Einwände in eine Desktop-PC Beratung als Grundlage zu nehmen, ist wohl eher unangebracht.


 
Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe landet man bei Haswellsystemen im Leerlauf quasi immer unter 20% Last und da kann man (wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe) herzlich wenig Aussagen über die Effizienz treffen, jedenfalls ohne einen genaueren Test. Von daher: ja, heute sollte man für maximale Effizienz ein Netzteil mit doppelter Reallast anpeilen was so auf 550-900W rauslaufen würde. Allerdings kann man natürlich auch auf etwas Effizienz verzichten, besonders da es ja nur 1-2% sind.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Edit: Stefan hat die Frage übrigens Themenbezogen gestellt, solltest du dringend mal erlernen, weil es sonst auch als Spam gelten kann.



Hat er nicht, Thema ist übrigens unter anderem wie sich die Netzteile verschiedener Leistungsklassen unterschieden.

Hätte der TE gefragt wie sich zwei Netzteile einer bestimmten Serie unterscheiden hättest du recht, das ganze ist aber allgemein gehalten.

Jemanden mit der Spamkeule zu kommen ist auch nicht unbedingt so nett (solange man kein Mod ist), besonders in einem Thread in dem man von 10 Seiten die hälfte deswegen löschen könnte.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe landet man bei Haswellsystemen im Leerlauf quasi immer unter 20% Last und da kann man (wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe) herzlich wenig Aussagen über die Effizienz treffen, jedenfalls ohne einen genaueren Test. Von daher: ja, heute sollte man für maximale Effizienz ein Netzteil mit doppelter Reallast anpeilen was so auf 550-900W rauslaufen würde. Allerdings kann man natürlich auch auf etwas Effizienz verzichten.



Nach wie vor wird ein 550er P10 bei 50Watt Last effizienter sein als ein 650er oder 750er, das sollte dir wohl klar sein,  das unter 20% Last kein unvorhersehbares, schwarzes Loch kommt. 
Wieso sollte man also ein viel zu großes nehmen, das absehbar noch schlechter abschneidet? 
Wieso sollte man auf Effizienz verzichten, was man vor allem bei den überdimensionierten Netzteilen im Idle tut?

Wenn du auf Seite 3 guckst, wirst du sehen, dass der TE sich fragte, welche Nachteile das 650er hat und war dabei zwischen den beiden Modellen abzuwägen. 
Somit war Stefans Frage wohl zweifelsohne sehr treffend.


----------



## eXquisite (10. August 2014)

> Tja, du hast die Frage absichtlich falsch gestellt, richtig lautet sie "2 Netzteile, ein 550W und ein 750W werden mit 400W belastet. Beide haben eine Effizienz von 85%. Beide verwenden NICHT das gleiche Layout, mit unterschiedlichen Kühlern."
> 
> Dann erst wird die Frage so richtig interessant.
> 
> Bei den semi passiven hat man z.B. einen größeren Bereich in dem die Lüfter nicht arbeiten und mit PWM sollte man sehr weit runtergehen können was die Drehzahl betrifft.


Es wird ja aber im Fall vom Dark Power Pro das gleiche Layout verwendet 




> Das die unterschiede recht klein sind ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Netzteile bei 50% Last am effizientestem arbeiten und somit die Aussage überdimensionieren wäre ineffizient einfach nicht stimmt. Das Gegenteil ist richtig, jedenfalls solange man es in sinvollen Grenzen betreibt.


Arbeitet der PFC Controller am Effizientesten, der Rest garantiert nicht, daher 80%.



> Das mit dem widerlegen stimmt einfach nicht, zwar hat Stefan mich auf einiges hingewiesen (z.B. das einige Hersteller bei ihren Serien das gleiche Design verwenden) aber im großenund ganzen wurde rein garnichts widerlegt. Am Ende wurde es sogar noch persönlich was in der westlichen Argumentationskultur als mein Sieg gewertet wird.


Nö, in dem anderen Thread behauptest du auch Mist. Wenn ich was nicht weiß, dann frage ich nach und lass mir das ganze erklären. Du aber behauptest irgendwas, was garnicht stimmen kann da ich das mit genormten Messgeräten nachgemessen habe.


----------



## Pu244 (10. August 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Nach wie vor wird ein 550er P10 bei 50Watt Last effizienter sein als ein 650er oder 750er, das sollte dir wohl klar sein,  das unter 20% Last kein unvorhersehbares, schwarzes Loch kommt.


 
Kommt darauf an, wenn die ganze Serie auf dem selben Layout basiert ändert sich nätürlich nichts, angeblich setzte BeQuiet bei seinen Netzteilen auf gleiches Layout über weite Bereiche. Bei verschieden Layouts kommt tatsächlich ein großes schwares Loch, als Atombesitzer habe ich mich damit schon beschäftigt. Konkret muß man alle Netzteile einzeln durchmessen, von etwas über 50% bis weit über 80% ist da alles vertreten und auch nicht nach den 80+ Klassen klar einzuordnen. Sieger war übrigens beim ct Test damals ein 80+ Silber Netzteil was auch die ersten 80+ Gold Netzeile die damals aufkamen klar hintersich gelassen hat.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man also ein viel zu großes nehmen, das absehbar noch schlechter abschneidet?
> Wieso sollte man auf Effizienz verzichten, was man vor allem bei den überdimensionierten Netzteilen im Idle tut?


 
Ganz genau das kannst du eben nicht sagen, ob und wie sich ein Netzteil verhält ist bei neuen Systemen ein großes Mysterium, hier hätte 80+ noch einiges nachzubessern.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Seite 3 guckst, wirst du sehen, dass der TE sich fragte, welche Nachteile das 650er hat und war dabei zwischen den beiden Modellen abzuwägen.
> Somit war Stefans Frage wohl zweifelsohne sehr treffend.


 
Stefan hat von einem 550W und nicht von einem 650W Netzteil geredet, außerdem - und das ist der Kern meines Arguments - gilt seine Behauptung nur bei gleichen Layouts.


----------



## eXquisite (10. August 2014)

> Stefan hat von einem 550W und nicht von einem 650W Netzteil geredet, außerdem - und das ist der Kern meines Arguments - gilt seine Behauptung nur bei gleichen Layouts.


Es geht hier aber um das Dark Power Pro und das hat nunmal in der 550, 650 und 750 Watt Fassung das gleiche Aurum Xilencer Layout.



> Ganz genau das kannst du eben nicht sagen, ob und wie sich ein Netzteil verhält ist bei neuen Systemen ein großes Mysterium, hier hätte 80+ noch einiges nachzubessern.


Einen Punkt in dem ich dir recht geben muss.



> Kommt darauf an, wenn die ganze Serie auf dem selben Layout basiert ändert sich nätürlich nichts, angeblich setzte BeQuiet bei seinen Netzteilen auf gleiches Layout über weite Bereiche. Bei verschieden Layouts kommt tatsächlich ein großes schwares Loch, als Atombesitzer habe ich mich damit schon beschäftigt. Konkret muß man alle Netzteile einzeln durchmessen, von etwas über 50% bis weit über 80% ist da alles vertreten und auch nicht nach den 80+ Klassen klar einzuordnen. Sieger war übrigens beim ct Test damals ein 80+ Silber Netzteil was auch die ersten 80+ Gold Netzeile die damals aufkamen klar hintersich gelassen hat.


Computerbase hat dazu ziemlich gute Artikel, Phillip kommt ja auch an die Listan Chroma, dort hast du Effizienzkurven.

Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (10. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wenn die ganze Serie auf dem selben Layout basiert ändert sich nätürlich nichts, angeblich setzte BeQuiet bei seinen Netzteilen auf gleiches Layout über weite Bereiche.
> 'Bei verschieden
> Layouts kommt tatsächlich ein großes schwares Loch, als Atombesitzer habe ich mich damit schon beschäftigt. Konkret muß man alle Netzteile einzeln durchmessen, von etwas über 50% bis weit über 80% ist da alles vertreten und auch nicht nach den 80+ Klassen klar einzuordnen. Sieger war übrigens beim ct Test damals ein 80+ Silber Netzteil was auch die ersten 80+ Gold Netzeile die damals aufkamen klar hintersich gelassen hat.'
> 
> ...



Nach wie vor würde lesen helfen, aber damit du das Thema mal kennenlernst: Er war sich unsicher, ob er das P10 550Watt oder 650Watt nehmen sollte, weil ihm das 550Watt empfohlen wurde und er sich Vorteile erhoffte.

Wie eXquisite sagte basiert die Serie auf dem gleichen Layout, in dem hier zu diskutierenden Wattbereich. Also haben wir kein schwarzes Loch und das 550er arbeitet im Idle effizienter, was du wohl nicht einsehen möchtest und in Richtung Grundsatzdiskussion abdriftest.

Stefan hat das 550er mit dem 750er verglichen um es zu verdeutlichen. 
Sie besitzen ebenfalls das gleiche Layout, das 750er wird im Leerlauf lauter als das 550er unter Last und arbeitet vielleicht gerade mal unwesentlich effizienter beim Spielen und wirft im Idle Strom raus. 
Das verdeutlicht den Vorteil des Überdimensierens in diesem Thema.
Generell kann man die bessere Basis (S7) erwischen, aber das wird in diesem wohl recht gutem Forum auch schon lange empfohlen.

Edit: Hier werde ich nicht mehr weiterschreiben, da bereits alles gesagt ist. 
Du kannst die Moderation bitten, einen überdimensierungsthread aufzumachen und auch als Start eine Liste mit Plattformwechseln anfertigen.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Stefan hat das 550er mit dem 750er verglichen um es zu verdeutlichen.
> Sie besitzen ebenfalls das gleiche Layout, das 750er wird im Leerlauf lauter als das 550er unter Last und arbeitet vielleicht gerade mal unwesentlich effizienter beim Spielen und wirft im Idle Strom raus.
> Das verdeutlicht den Vorteil des Überdimensierens in diesem Thema.
> Generell kann man die bessere Basis (S7) erwischen, aber das wird in diesem wohl recht gutem Forum auch schon lange empfohlen.


 
So ist es.
Ich kenne ja sowohl das 550er als auch das 750er Modell und weiß daher dass das 750er Modell schon im Idle lauter ist als das 550er Modell.
Das 550er Modell wird aber über den gesamten Lastbereich nicht lauter als es im Idle bereits ist.
Ergo ist das 550er Modell immer leiser als das 750er Modell. Egal welcher Lastbereich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. August 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Tja, du hast die Frage absichtlich falsch gestellt, richtig lautet sie "2 Netzteile, ein 550W und ein 750W werden mit 400W belastet. Beide haben eine Effizienz von 85%. Beide verwenden NICHT das gleiche Layout, mit unterschiedlichen Kühlern."
> 
> Dann erst wird die Frage so richtig interessant.


nein, hab ich nicht.
Wenn du keine Ahnung von dem Zeugs hast, sei bitte still, aber behaupte nicht irgendeinen Käse, der einfach nicht stimmt. Und informier dich einfach mal!
Ansonsten muss ich einfach mal die Herren Dunning und Kruger anfügen...

Aber da du das sicher nicht machen würdest, warum auch immer, hier mal die Info:
Hersteller verwenden IMMER für mehrere Wattklassenn das gleiche Design. Zum Teil kommt innerhalb einer Serie auch immer die gleiche Kühlerkonstruktion zum Einsatz. Zum Beispiel bei der Dark Power P7 Serie...
Und bei anderen Geräten hat man idR von 500-700W das gleiche Layout, mit den gleichen Kühlern.
Bei der Dark Power Pro Serie ist es zum Beispiel so, dass 550-750W die gleiche Plattform verwenden, die jeweils auf die entsprechende max. Belastbarkeit bestückt ist...


Pu244 schrieb:


> Das die unterschiede recht klein sind ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Netzteile bei 50% Last am effizientestem arbeiten und somit die Aussage überdimensionieren wäre ineffizient einfach nicht stimmt. Das Gegenteil ist richtig, jedenfalls solange man es in sinvollen Grenzen betreibt.


Nur blöd, dass diese Aussage einfach Käse ist, da es auch Netzteile gibt, bei denen es anders ausschaut. Schau dir mal die alten Reviews auf Planet3dnow an.

Ganz ab davon interessiert das bei Gold, Platin und besser einfach mal rein gar nicht. Da sprechen wir dann von 20% bis 80% Last von etwa 1%, vielleicht auch 1,5% Differenz.
Das ist einfach nicht der Rede wert.

ABer das hättest gewusst, wenn du dich etwas mit der Materie beschäftigt hättest und z.B. dir einige Netzteilreviews von Techpowerup angeschaut hättest.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das mit dem widerlegen stimmt einfach nicht, zwar hat Stefan mich auf einiges hingewiesen (z.B. das einige Hersteller bei ihren Serien das gleiche Design verwenden) aber im großenund ganzen wurde rein garnichts widerlegt. Am Ende wurde es sogar noch persönlich was in der westlichen Argumentationskultur als mein Sieg gewertet wird.


Und wieder windest du dich wie eine Schlange, drehst und wendest die Aussagen, wie es dir passt, hauptsache nicht eingestehen, dass du mal falsch lagst.

Daher könnte man dir unterstellen, dass dir gar nicht an einer ernsthaften Diskussion gelegen ist...


----------



## beren2707 (10. August 2014)

Da gefühlt der halbe Thread (wie bereits lange zuvor richtig angemerkt wurde) aus hauptsächlich ins Persönliche gehenden Posts besteht, bitte ich an dieser Stelle darum, die "Diskussion" entweder ruhen zu lassen oder in angemessener Form zu führen. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Gobbel (10. August 2014)

> Konkret muß man alle Netzteile einzeln durchmessen,


Ganz genau. Das ist auch ein Grund wieso die Effizienz bei niedrigen Lasten meistens nicht mit einbezogen werden in die Gesamt-Effizienz. Die schwanken von Modell zu Modell zum Teil zu stark und sind im wirklichen Verbrauch halt nur ein kleiner Faktor.

Zwei Netzteile mit 600 Watt, eines hat bei 5% Last 80 % Effizienz ein anderen 75%. Dann hast du 40 Watt und 37,5 Watt verbrauch. das heißt die 5% bessere Effizienz bringen die 2,5 Watt ! Pro 1% Effizienzunterschied hast du also 0,5 Watt die du sparst.

Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt das jedes einzelne Netzteil in der Effizienz etwas anders ausfällt, dann kann man bei sehr niedrigen lasten auch überhaupt keine allgemeine Aussage mehr treffen. Wenn da irgendwo mal 0,5 Watt verloren gehen, dann hat man schon direkt 1% Effizienz weniger...



> Ich kenne ja sowohl das 550er als auch das 750er Modell und weiß daher dass das 750er Modell schon im Idle lauter ist als das 550er Modell.


Dazu braucht man sich auch nur die Angaben von bq anzuschauen!

http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn200/bn200_vol.jpg
550
http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn202/bn202_vol.jpg
750

550 Watt sind 73% von 750.

Ich bezweifel allerdings sehr sehr stark, das man da einen Unterschied hört bei bis 550 Watt zwischen den beiden Modellen!


----------



## eXquisite (10. August 2014)

> Ich bezweifel allerdings sehr sehr stark, das man da einen Unterschied hört bei bis 550 Watt zwischen den beiden Modellen!



Im Idle hört man ihn auf alle Fälle, das 550ger hörst du nämlich garnicht und beim 750ger ein extremes Luftrauschen.


----------



## Gobbel (11. August 2014)

> Im Idle hört man ihn auf alle Fälle, das 550ger hörst du nämlich garnicht und beim 750ger ein extremes Luftrauschen.



Würde bedeuten, dass die Drehzahl anders ist im Idle bei beiden Modellen, denn die Komponenten sind ja gleich. 

Also ich kenne das 850er, das ist ebenfalls nicht zu hören. Das es beim 750er zu "extremen Luftrauschen" kommt ist mal wieder garantiert eine extreme völlig überzogene Übertreibung oder deins ist einfach defekt oder irgend etwas ist damit nicht OK.

Aber im Ernst, wenn du das als "extremes Luftrauschen" bezeichnest was bei einem DPP im Idle zu hören ist, dann sollte man das sowieso alles nicht für voll nehmen, was du schreibst.


----------



## eXquisite (11. August 2014)

> Also ich kenne das 850er, das ist ebenfalls nicht zu hören.



Das 850ger ist ja auch von Seasonic 



> Das es beim 750er zu "extremen Luftrauschen" kommt ist mal wieder garantiert eine extreme völlig überzogene Übertreibung oder deins ist einfach defekt oder irgend etwas ist damit nicht OK.



Nö, im Idle hört man das 750ger, das 550ger nicht, die Lüfter hörst du bei beiden nicht, beim 750ger aber den Luftstrom extrem. Das 650ger konnte ich noch nicht hören. 



> Aber im Ernst, wenn du das als "extremes Luftrauschen" bezeichnest was bei einem DPP im Idle zu hören ist, dann sollte man das sowieso alles nicht für voll nehmen, was du schreibst.



Dann solltest du die NTs erstmal hören bevor du hier wieder Bullshit von dir gibst.


----------



## Spinal (11. August 2014)

Also ich denke, die eigentliche Beratung ist abgeschlossen. Ich werde entweder das BQ DPP 550 oder 650 nehmen. Genaueres überlege ich mir noch, wenn ich weiß wohin die Reise geht (bleibe ich bei SB-E oder wird es irgendwann was günstiges und effizienteres, welche Grafikkarte kommt als nächstes usw.).
Ich verfolge aber gerne weiterhin die Diskussion, die ich recht interessant finde. Aber bitte bleibt sachlich und höflich. Es hat sich ja schon ein Moderator zu Wort gemeldet und ich fände es schade, wenn ein Netzteil-Beratungs-Thread geschlossen werden müsste 

bye
Spinal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst, wenn du das als "extremes Luftrauschen" bezeichnest was bei einem DPP im Idle zu hören ist, dann sollte man das sowieso alles nicht für voll nehmen, was du schreibst.



Von welchem NT ist hier die Rede ( 550W oder höher )


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nö, im Idle hört man das 750ger, das 550ger nicht, die Lüfter hörst du bei beiden nicht, beim 750ger aber den Luftstrom extrem. Das 650ger konnte ich noch nicht hören.


 
Na jetzt übertreibe mal nicht.
Ich habe das 750er Modell und ich höre da gar nichts.
Nur wenn du den direkten Vergleich zwischen 550er und 750er machst kannst du einen Unterschied merken.
Gerade unter Max Last ist der dann wahrnehmbar. Aber auch im Idle ist das 750er leicht lauter weils eben im Idle etwas schneller läuft.


----------



## eXquisite (11. August 2014)

> Gerade unter Max Last ist der dann wahrnehmbar. Aber auch im Idle ist das 750er leicht lauter weils eben im Idle etwas schneller läuft.



Du hörst bei beiden Garnichts, zumindest ich nichts, nur bei 750ger hörst du die Luft durchströmen.


----------



## Gobbel (11. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Du hörst bei beiden Garnichts, zumindest ich nichts, nur bei 750ger hörst du die Luft durchströmen.


 
LOL ! Vor ein paar Posts hast du noch gesagt nur das 550 wäre gar nicht zu hören und beim 750 würde man schon im Idle extremes Luftrauschen haben.

Nun hört man bei beiden gar nichts und beim 750 die Luft durchströmen, aha also alles schon mal wieder zwei nummern weniger

Noch 2 Posts und man hört bei beiden gar nichts, dann sind wir vielleicht da wo die Realität ist.




> Nur wenn du den direkten Vergleich zwischen 550er und 750er machst kannst du einen Unterschied merken.



Aber nur wenn man das Ohr direkt an den Lüfter hält vielleicht. Im Gehäuse oder aus 30 cm Entfernung sind die nicht zu hören.

Wenn ihr die Teile alle da habt, dann messt doch einfach mal die Lüfterdrehzahl nach und fertig!


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Du hörst bei beiden Garnichts, zumindest ich nichts, nur bei 750ger hörst du die Luft durchströmen.


 
Dann musst du das Ohr aber schon aufs Netzteil legen.
Verbaut hörst du keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden.



Gobbel schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man das Ohr direkt an den Lüfter hält vielleicht. Im Gehäuse oder aus 30 cm Entfernung sind die nicht zu hören.
> 
> Wenn ihr die Teile alle da habt, dann messt doch einfach mal die Lüfterdrehzahl nach und fertig!



Ja. Dazu musst du schon neben dem Netzteil liegen und horchen.
Ist ales verbaut und steht das Case 1m entfernt oder so merkst du keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Pu244 (11. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> nein, hab ich nicht.
> Wenn du keine Ahnung von dem Zeugs hast, sei bitte still, aber behaupte nicht irgendeinen Käse, der einfach nicht stimmt. Und informier dich einfach mal!
> Ansonsten muss ich einfach mal die Herren Dunning und Kruger anfügen...
> 
> ...


 
WEnn du eine bestimmte Serie von Be Quiet für die der TE sich interessiert meinst dann schreib das auch bitte hin, sonst kommt es zu Verwechslungen. Da der TE von 550W und 650W gesprochen hat und du von 550W und 750W ohne die Serie zu nennen war das nicht sonderlich ersichtlich.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass diese Aussage einfach Käse ist, da es auch Netzteile gibt, bei denen es anders ausschaut. Schau dir mal die alten Reviews auf Planet3dnow an.
> 
> Ganz ab davon interessiert das bei Gold, Platin und besser einfach mal rein gar nicht. Da sprechen wir dann von 20% bis 80% Last von etwa 1%, vielleicht auch 1,5% Differenz.
> Das ist einfach nicht der Rede wert.
> ...



Es ging hier um die grundsätzliche Behauptung das man beim Überdimensionieren Effizienz verschenkt, das ist eben einfach nicht Richtig. Das es Netzteile (insbesoindere bei denen mehrere verschiedenster Leistungsklassen auf gleichem Layout basieren) die von der 50% Faustregel abweichen war mir klar. Das die Effizenzunterschiede in weiten Bereichen habe ich glaube ich auch geschrieben.

Aber wie gesagt: hier ging es nur ums Prinzip.

PS: ich beschäftige mich seit 12 Jahren mit Netzteilen und lese viele Tests und Erklärungen, am liebsten ist mir die ct.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wieder windest du dich wie eine Schlange, drehst und wendest die Aussagen, wie es dir passt, hauptsache nicht eingestehen, dass du mal falsch lagst.
> 
> Daher könnte man dir unterstellen, dass dir gar nicht an einer ernsthaften Diskussion gelegen ist...



Bring Argumente (wie den weiten Bereich in dem viele Hersteller das gleiche Netzteil anbieten) und überzeuge mich, mit Aussagen wie "einfach Käse" gewinnst du bei mir keinen Blumentopf.

Ich hoffe die Sache ist geklärt.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2014)

ich werfe mal be quiets Tabelle hier rein  

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W : Lfter & Lautstrke - Artikel Hartware.net

unterschiede sidn da aber ich bezweifle das man das außerhalb des gehäuses mit Graka und co heraushört grenzt ja schon an " Grass beim wachsen zu hören" 

PS nebenbei bestätigt diese auch eure ausssagen das build by FSP 750W Model scheint ä@last stärker aufzudrehen als das build by Seasonic 850W

PPS @beren2707 mach hier zu und verscheib doch in den nNT diskusionsthread?


----------



## Gobbel (11. August 2014)

Danke Poiu dafür!

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Lüftersteuerung beim DPP damit auch noch Lastabhängig und nicht Temperatur geregelt.

Damit werden die ganzen Aussagen hier (550 vs 750) ja noch unglaubwürdiger!


----------



## eXquisite (11. August 2014)

> LOL ! Vor ein paar Posts hast du noch gesagt nur das 550 wäre gar nicht zu hören und beim 750 würde man schon im Idle extremes Luftrauschen haben.
> 
> Nun hört man bei beiden gar nichts und beim 750 die Luft durchströmen, aha also alles schon mal wieder zwei nummern weniger
> 
> Noch 2 Posts und man hört bei beiden gar nichts, dann sind wir vielleicht da wo die Realität ist.



Ja? lern mal lesen...



> Damit werden die ganzen Aussagen hier (550 vs 750) ja noch unglaubwürdiger!



Er hat nur das bestätigt was ich gesagt habe aber egal...


----------



## tsd560ti (11. August 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Danke Poiu dafür!
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Lüftersteuerung beim DPP damit auch noch Lastabhängig und nicht Temperatur geregelt.
> 
> Damit werden die ganzen Aussagen hier (550 vs 750) ja noch unglaubwürdiger!



Angenommen, sie sind Lastgesteuert, dann stell dir mal die Frage, ob FSP in der Lage ist, die Lüfterkurve in Abhängigkeit zur Auslastung steiler als beim Kleineren einzustellen, damit die Temperatur niederig bleibt, oder ob sie einfach die gleiche verwenden und das 750er bei gleicher Auslastung in Watt langsamer (als das 550er) dreht, was durch Tests widerlegt wurde, aber anscheinend deiner jetztigen Argumentationsrichtung nahe kommt.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

Gobbel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Lüftersteuerung beim DPP damit auch noch Lastabhängig und nicht Temperatur geregelt.


 
Wie kommst du darauf?
Auf der BeQuiet Homepage steht was von Temperatur geregelt.


----------

